# ARCADE LEGENDS owner thread



## shamus

I finally got one of these. Very happy with it(except price). Its an extremely well built beautiful cabinet, excellent menu system and flawless game play control.

For those that dont know what it is, look here: http://www.chicago-gaming.com/alegends.php 

Its basically a multi-game arcade that allows you to download game packs(sold separately of course).


**Version 3.1**

-1941

-1942

-Asteroids

-Asteroids Deluxe

-Bagman

-Battlezone

-Berzerk

-Black Widow

-Bombjack Twin

-Centipede

-Commando Crystal Castles

-Do Run Run

-Exed Eyes

-Frenzy

-Ghosts ‘N Goblins

-Ghouls n Ghosts

-Gravitar

-Gunsmoke

-Ladybug

-Legendary Wings

-Liberator

-Lunar Lander

-Major Havoc

-Mega Man

-Mercs

-Millipede

-Missile Command

-Mortal Kombat

-Mr. Do!

-Mr. Do!’s Castle

-Mr. Do!’s Wild Ride

-Penguin Wars

-Pinball Action

-Pinbo

-Red Baron

-Saboten Bomber

-Section Z

-Side Arms Hyper Dyne

-Space Duel

-Speedball

-Street Fighter II

-Strider

-Super Breakout

-Super Dodge Ball

-Tempest

-Warlords

-Vulgus

-Zero Wing


**Midway pack**

-720

-Blaster

-Bubbles

-Defender

-Gauntlet

-Joust

-Joust 2

-KLAX

-Marble Madness

-Paperboy

-Rampage

-Rampart

-Road Blasters

-Robotron: 2084

-Satan's Hollow

-Sinistar

-Splat!

-Spy Hunter

-Super Sprint

-Tapper

-Toobin'

-Vindicators


**Mega pack**

-1943

-64th Street

-Anteater

-Armored Car

-Astro Invader

-Astyanax

-Avenging Spirit

-Black Tiger

-Calipso

-Captain Commando

-Cosmic Avenger

-Cybattler

-Demon's World

-E.D.F.

-Final Fight

-Hellfire

-Jumping Jack

-Kick Rider

-King Of Dragons

-Knights Of The Round

-Magic Sword

-Mega Twins

-Moon Cresta

-Nova 2001

-Out Zone

-P-47

-Phoenix

-Pipi & Bibi's

-Pirate Ship HiGeMaru

-Quiz & Dragons

-Rod-land

-Saint Dragon

-Saturday Night Slam Masters

-Snap Jack

-Snow Bros

-Snow Bros. 2

-Son Son

-Space Panic

-Speed Coin

-Street Fighter

-Street Fighter II Turbo

-Super Bagman

-Super Pierrot

-Tazz Mania

-Thief

-Three Wonders I

-Three Wonders II

-Three Wonders III

-Trojan

-Truxton II

-Varth : Operation Thunderstorm

-Yankee Do!


**Sports pack**

-Arlington Horse Racing

-Gimme A Break

-Goal '92

-Goalie Ghost

-Golden Tee Golf

-Golden Tee Golf 2

-Gridiron Fight

-Hat Trick

-Hoccer

-Shots Tennis

-Karate Champ

-Mini Golf

-Ring King

-Side Pocket

-Speed Spin

-Spiker

-Street Football

-Street Hoop

-Super Champion Baseball

-Super Dodge Ball

-Super Doubles Tennis

-Super Strike

-Tag Team Wrestling

-Tehkan World Cup

-V'ball

-Windjammers

-WWF Superstars

-WWF Wrestlefest


**Dragon's Lair pack**

-Dragon's Lair

-Dragon's Lair II Time Warp

-Space Ace


**King pack**

-Donkey Kong

-Donkey Kong Jr

-Donkey Kong 3


**Pac Family Classics**

-PacMan

-Ms PacMan

-Galaga

-Galaxian

-Dig Dug

-Mappy

-Xevious

-Penguin Wars

-Super Dodge Ball


**Lost Treasures pack**

-Alien Syndrome

-Altered Beasts

-Bomb Jack

-Carrier Air Wing

-Congo Bongo

-Contra

-Crazy Climber

-ECO Fighters

-Extermination

-Fantasy Zone

-Mad Planets (not compatible with cocktail version)

-Omega Racing

-Puzznic

-Quantum

-Rally Bike

-Street Fighter II

-Tempest Tubes

-Time Pilot

-Tutankhan

-Zaxxon


**Space Invaders pack**

-Space Invaders

-Space Invaders part II

-Space Invaders deluxe

-Super Space Invaders


**Taito pack**

-Arkanoid

-Arkanoid 2: The Revenge of Doh

-Tournament Arkanoid

-Arkanoid Returns

-Bubble Bobble

-Bubble Bobble 2

-Bubble Memories

-Cameltry

-Chack'n Pop

-Champion Wrestler

-Cleopatra's Fortune

-Don Doko Don

-Elevator Action

-Fairyland Story

-Insector X

-Kram

-Landmaker

-Legend of Kage

-Liquid Kids

-Plotting

-Plump Pop

-Puchi Carat

-Puzzle Bobble

-Puzzle Bobble 2

-Puzzle Bobble 3

-Puzzle Bobble 4

-Rainbow Islands

-Rastan

-The New Zealand Story

-Zookeeper


**Casino pack**

-Boardwalk Casino

-Lucky Poker

-Dynamic Dice

-Blackjack

-Super Casino

-Super Duper Casino

-Showdown

-UltraSlot


**NeoGeo pack** (not compatible with cocktail version)

-Art of Fighting

-Blue's Journey

-Baseballs Stars 2

-Battle Flip Shot

-Captain Tomaday

-Double Dragon

-Fatal Fury 3

-Football Frenzy

-Gururin

-Karnov's Revenge

-King of the Monsters 2

-Last Blade 2

-League Bowling

-Magical Drop 2

-Magical Drop 3

-Money Puzzle Exchanger

-Metal Slug

-Metal Slug 2

-Metal Slug X

-Neo Bomber Man

-Neo Drift Out New Technology

-Neo Mr. Do!

-Neo Turf Masters

-Panic Bomber

-Power Spikes 2

-Puzzle Bobble 2

-Puzzle de Pon!

-Puzzled

-Shock Troopers 2

-Spinmaster

-Stakes Winner 2

-Top Hunter

-Twinklestar Sprites

-Waku Waku 7


----------



## barhoram

Yes,


We have one. Also purchaced and installed the Pac Man/Ms Pac Man/Dig Dug PC Cd that works with the system. Overall happy with it, especially that we got it for less than a grand.


What packs do you have?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhoram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> 
> We have one. Also purchaced and installed the Pac Man/Ms Pac Man/Dig Dug PC Cd that works with the system. Overall happy with it, especially that we got it for less than a grand.
> 
> 
> What packs do you have?



Less than a grand???? I was happy I got it for 2 grand!









I got the pacman pack, Donkey Kong pack, Dragons Lair pack and Sports pack. It came installed with the mega pack and a few other games.

Your Pacman came on a CD??? Mine came on a flash drive along with the others... except Dragons Lair came with a flash drive and 3 CD's.


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Less than a grand???? I was happy I got it for 2 grand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the pacman pack, Donkey Kong pack, Dragons Lair pack and Sports pack. It came installed with the mega pack and a few other games.
> 
> Your Pacman came on a CD??? Mine came on a flash drive along with the others... except Dragons Lair came with a flash drive and 3 CD's.



Where can I get one for less that a grand?


Also, where is the Donkey Kong pack? I didn't see one on the links?










I may get one if I can get that pack.


----------



## barhoram

It was a floor room model that we talked them down on the price. As for the pac man pack, this was actually a old(er) microsoft cd-rom game pack for a pc that for whatever reason installs those games onto arcade legends machines. Actually, from what I have read, the games are aleady on the machine, something from the cd causes them to activate and show up in the menu....the dealer already had these on the machine (Ms Pack Man was what got my wife interesed in the machine) when we got it. You can find the cd's on ebay for around $100.00. The local dealer by me has a couple for sale for around that price as well.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where can I get one for less that a grand?
> 
> 
> Also, where is the Donkey Kong pack? I didn't see one on the links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may get one if I can get that pack.



There are many packs available. From what I have learned, is that several packs (Pacman, Donkey Kong etc.) have been "pulled" due to licensing problems. Like barhoram said, a search of Ebay or other online sellers will easily get you your pack(expect to pay at least $300.00 for the hard to find ones). I even heard there is a Neo Geo pack out there, and several authorized ones on the horizon... Like I said before, I havent heard of any "CD" packs except the system restore disk(which contains games) and the Dragon Lairs pack. I must say the flash drive is pretty cool... just plug it in and your games are download automatically in minutes.


I do have a few questions if anyone can help...

-How big is the hard drive?

-In the setup menu, when looking at your game list, what exactly do the 3 different colors represent(green, yellow, red)??? The best I can tell its some kind of parental rating system(check out "Pipis and Bibis" which you can turn on nudity... kinda funny).

-Once again in the game set up menu, what do the numbers after the games mean?


----------



## joerod

I would love the sports pack...


----------



## Dagg21

Make your own cheaper easier and you get all games.


----------



## barhoram

Cheaper, probably.

Easier, I don't think so.


----------



## Dagg21

My machine I made from scratch thanks to the mame forums and BYOAC site was a blast to work on. Found some plans on that site bought a couple sheets of wood and the thing came out awesome and it plays all nintendo, n64, snes, genesis, atari, arcade you could ever want. I ll throw some pics up when i get a sec.


----------



## aegisx

making your own also has legal questions due to the games.


----------



## aegisx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wbassett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting into this myself (a home arcade)... Not really a legal issue. Sure there are bootlegged ROMS, but that doesn't mean you have to download and install them. A lot of sites, well reputable/legit sites won't even have copy-righted ROMs.
> 
> 
> This unit is very nice looking though and a one stop shopping type setup, which is appealing.




You are quite right


----------



## mbott1701

Hi Guys. My first post.


I ordered an Arcade Legends cocktail cabinet from HTMarket. What they sent me was an Ultracade cocktail. I had also bought some on the addon packs, specifically the King Pack, Midway Treasures, and Dragon's Lair pack, for the Arcade Legends machine. But now that they sent me an Ultracade, I don't know if they will work with the Ultracade. Anyone know if the two are compatible?


I haven't been able to try them yet becayse I can't get the back panel off. If has some kind of crazy screws with a head that I don't have a bit for. I'm going to have to go to the hardware store to see if I can find something that will work.


----------



## tleavit

I think I actually saw this for sale at Cosco once when I went in.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Guys. My first post.
> 
> 
> I ordered an Arcade Legends cocktail cabinet from HTMarket. What they sent me was an Ultracade cocktail. I had also bought some on the addon packs, specifically the King Pack, Midway Treasures, and Dragon's Lair pack, for the Arcade Legends machine. But now that they sent me an Ultracade, I don't know if they will work with the Ultracade. Anyone know if the two are compatible?
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to try them yet becayse I can't get the back panel off. If has some kind of crazy screws with a head that I don't have a bit for. I'm going to have to go to the hardware store to see if I can find something that will work.



Some work with each other.... Isnt there a key for the front where you would deposit coins?


----------



## mbott1701

HTMarket is sending out new add on packs that they say will work for the Ultracade. They said the one they sent originally will not work.


I do have the key for the coin door, but for the Ultracades you have to take off the rear panel to get to the CD ROM drive and USB input. I just have to go pick up the right screwdiver bit after work.


----------



## humanoidx

Hi, I have Arcade Legends with the 3.0 upgrade. I just got the Sports Pack upgrade today. It comes with 28 games. When I installed it, 4 of the games didn't show up: Karate Champ, Street Hoops, Side Pocket, and Windjammers.


I was wondering if any of you had any trouble where some of your games didn't show up. All my other packs are fine.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humanoidx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I have Arcade Legends with the 3.0 upgrade. I just got the Sports Pack upgrade today. It comes with 28 games. When I installed it, 4 of the games didn't show up: Karate Champ, Street Hoops, Side Pocket, and Windjammers.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you had any trouble where some of your games didn't show up. All my other packs are fine.



If I recall correctly... some of those games were removed in later versions of the packs. I think it had something to do with licenses or something like that.


----------



## shamus

For those interested in the NEO GEO pack and are using the cocktail version... dont bother. Most dont play correctly.


----------



## whiskey > work

games don't play correctly? This thing sounds wonky


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> games don't play correctly? This thing sounds wonky



These are "unapproved" games and can only be found on Ebay.


----------



## mbott1701

Since the controls in the cocktail are facing each other and not side-by-side (like in the upright), some vertically scrolling games won't do two player. The vertical games where two player has both players on the screen at once, won't work.


Other than that the cocktail version has been a blast for me and my kids so far. I should be getting my replacement add on packs tomorrow.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly... some of those games were removed in later versions of the packs. I think it had something to do with licenses or something like that.



Hmmm. It doesn't say it's the later version. Says system requirements: Arcade Legends 2.0, and lists the (misssing) games right on the package: Karate Champ, Side Pocket, Street Hoops, and Windjammers. Yesterday I tried pretty much

everything, including formatting my Arcade Legends, reinstalling version 2.0

and then putting on the Sports Pack to see if it was only compatible with

earlier versions. No dice. The games just don't show up no matter what I do.

Two more installations of different versions of Arcade Legends and I've now

exhausted everything to conclude that the games are just not on there. It may

be a defective Sports Pack with those games being corrupted or something? It would suck if they were taken off. I love Karate Champ.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humanoidx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm. It doesn't say it's the later version. Says system requirements: Arcade Legends 2.0, and lists the (misssing) games right on the package: Karate Champ, Side Pocket, Street Hoops, and Windjammers. Yesterday I tried pretty much
> 
> everything, including formatting my Arcade Legends, reinstalling version 2.0
> 
> and then putting on the Sports Pack to see if it was only compatible with
> 
> earlier versions. No dice. The games just don't show up no matter what I do.
> 
> Two more installations of different versions of Arcade Legends and I've now
> 
> exhausted everything to conclude that the games are just not on there. It may
> 
> be a defective Sports Pack with those games being corrupted or something? It would suck if they were taken off. I love Karate Champ.



Im pretty sure they were removed... dont worry, Karate Champ isnt the same without 2 joysticks.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure they were removed... dont worry, Karate Champ isnt the same without 2 joysticks.



Here's the word from Chicago Gaming (makers of the Arcade Legends cab) in an e-mail to me:



> Quote:
> when GlobalVR took over Ultracade they did a major house cleaning where all the software licenses were reviewed and expired ones were flagged and the unlicensed games were removed. The 4 you listed in this letter are the 4 removed from the sports packs that have been shipped in the last year. If you'd purchased an earlier sports pack and the key needed to be reimaged you'd never get those 4 games back as they are removed- permemantly.



Jacked out of 4 games. Now there's an Arcade Legends 2 as well. I thought this thing was future-proof. Guess not.


----------



## mbott1701

Man that sucks.

I have an Ultracade, but probably should've just get a MAME. Sometimes they make it so hard to do the right thing (buy licensed games) that in the end it just isn't worth it. They don't care about you, the consumer, so why should you care about their copyrights?


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man that sucks.
> 
> I have an Ultracade, but probably should've just get a MAME. Sometimes they make it so hard to do the right thing (buy licensed games) that in the end it just isn't worth it. They don't care about you, the consumer, so why should you care about their copyrights?



The only good thing is you can get the packs that used to cost in the hundreds of dollars for about half that now. Bulk up on old packs and you can trick out your system with a ton of games.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humanoidx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only good thing is you can get the packs that used to cost in the hundreds of dollars for about half that now. Bulk up on old packs and you can trick out your system with a ton of games.



Return the packs and get an old one off Ebay.


----------



## shamus

Anyone find any other packs not listed above?


----------



## mbott1701

I got my replacement add on packs from HTMarket. The included the trackball classics pack for my toubles, so I'm happy with the way they handled the order.


So, I have an Ultracade version 3.7 cocktail with the Midway Treasures pack, King pack, Trackball Classics pack, and Dragon's Lair pack. Total about 125 games. I was up late last night playing. My kids are loving too.


Hopefully I'll be able to finish refubishing my Sega Star Trek upright and then that will be in the basement too. My projects down there just about done, finally.


----------



## dukedallas2005

FYI - For all, I talked to someone directly at Chicago Gaming and what he basically said is that the PC which is running the Arcade Legends machines has a hard drive on it (I forget exactly how big 40gig) but he said they have loaded EVERY game made for the machine on their test machine and the hard drive isnt even half full. So those of you worried about filling up too many games on your Arcade Legends machines ...aint gonna happen.


The only game packs I am missing is Neo Geo, Lost Treasures, Dragons Lair,Space Invaders. I got a guy I get all my games from for about 1/2 the price I've seen on eBay or the internet. I hit him up usually every other month even at 1/2 price these game paks are expensive!


P.S. I got my stand-up machine for $1500, told the wife I paid $700


----------



## humanoidx

I'm missing Midway Treasures (got the Blast Pack early and it had half those games on it...grrr), Dragon's Lair pack, Lost Treasures, Space Invaders, Pac-family, Casino and a few of the single packs. I think that's all. I hope if they offer an upgrade, it'll be able to work in conjunction with the first Arcade Legends; i.e. you have a screen that lets you start up with AL1 or AL2.


----------



## mbott1701

I just got the Sports pack for my Ultracade last night. It must be an earlier one because it has the 4 games (ex: Karate Champ) that were removed by Global VR for licensing issues. I was happy to see them in the game line-up after I installed.


Now all I need to get is the Pac Family Classics and Taito packs. Not sure if the Space Invaders pack will work with the Ultracade or if it is just for Arcade Legends.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got the Sports pack for my Ultracade last night. It must be an earlier one because it has the 4 games (ex: Karate Champ) that were removed by Global VR for licensing issues. I was happy to see them in the game line-up after I installed.
> 
> 
> Now all I need to get is the Pac Family Classics and Taito packs. Not sure if the Space Invaders pack will work with the Ultracade or if it is just for Arcade Legends.



Old Sports Pack = me jealous.


----------



## AMAAudioDude

where do you get these? Are they re-furbished?


Audi Dude


----------



## mbott1701

I got mine from HTMarket.com

I actually ordered an Arcade Legends, but the sent me the Ultracade. In the end I made out better since the Ultracade is but for commercial use and is pretty robust.


I am in the process of switching out the trackballs with illuminated ones. The ultracade control panel is pretty boring, so I am doing some mods to it.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMAAudioDude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where do you get these? Are they re-furbished?
> 
> 
> Audi Dude



The machine, i got from Home Arcade Corp in Lisle, Illinois.

www.homearcadecorp.com 


I bought it new in 2004.


----------



## humanoidx

Anyone have Galaga for Arcade Legends? I am looking for this single pack. Thanks!


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humanoidx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have Galaga for Arcade Legends? I am looking for this single pack. Thanks!



Ive never seen it as a single... only in the pacman pack.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/11324578
> 
> 
> Ive never seen it as a single... only in the pacman pack.



Hmm. That stinks cuz I have everything in that pack minus Galaga.







Wish there was a way I could just get the one game.


----------



## mbott1701

Check with this eBay seller, I think he has galaga individually. I've done business with him before and he is a stand up guy.

http://myworld.*********/socajr/


----------



## mbott1701

Also, FYI, Pacman, MsPac and Digdug are a little tricky yo use on the ultracade/arcade legends machines. The digital 8-way joysticks the cabinets use causes some "mis-moves." At least that has been my experience.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/11372871
> 
> 
> Also, FYI, Pacman, MsPac and Digdug are a little tricky yo use on the ultracade/arcade legends machines. The digital 8-way joysticks the cabinets use causes some "mis-moves." At least that has been my experience.



Dig Dug is fine. Pac & Ms. Pac are tricky cuz of the 8 way, but you can get used to it.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/11372810
> 
> 
> Check with this eBay seller, I think he has galaga individually. I've done business with him before and he is a stand up guy.
> 
> http://myworld.*********/socajr/



I can also vouch for this seller.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/11379931
> 
> 
> I can also vouch for this seller.



I didn't see anything on this seller's store. I had to get to his name through typing it in eBay cuz that link is broken.


----------



## HeadRusch

I'm confused....does this company actually license all the respective titles from their respective holders, ie: Taito, Konami, etc.......for sale exclusively with their cabinets?


Or is this nothing but a MAMECab for sale with only questionably legitimate MAME roms......


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeadRusch* /forum/post/11384192
> 
> 
> I'm confused....does this company actually license all the respective titles from their respective holders, ie: Taito, Konami, etc.......for sale exclusively with their cabinets?
> 
> 
> Or is this nothing but a MAMECab for sale with only questionably legitimate MAME roms......



I've been told by several sources that they are 100% legit b/c they buy the licensing rights to the roms from the original companies that own the games. That's why it took so long to get game packs out b/c of licensing, timeframes, etc. The software is proprietary and is called the Joshua OS. The system is on a PC, but it's not running any form of Windows. That's about all I know; hope it helps.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Pac Man and Ms. Pac Man definately hard to play...i thought it was just my game.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukedallas2005* /forum/post/11385759
> 
> 
> Pac Man and Ms. Pac Man definately hard to play...i thought it was just my game.



Try playing Q*Bert!










In light of the Arcade Legends (1) machine's packs going out of print, I decided to trick out my machine before it's all gone. They're making new stuff for Arcade Legends 2 with an onboard system (no PC). This new standard machine comes with 125 games and no upgrades as of yet. Good thing theres' about double that available for AL1 or I'd be majorly ticked off.


----------



## HeadRusch

You guys are adventurous to toss your $$ into a system with a propriatary OS and propriatary Roms.......


May I ask, why didn't you guys just do MAME......??


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeadRusch* /forum/post/11389569
> 
> 
> You guys are adventurous to toss your $$ into a system with a propriatary OS and propriatary Roms.......
> 
> 
> May I ask, why didn't you guys just do MAME......??



I always opt for the legal way to do things, and I have a large tie to the video game industry, and always want to give creators of games their due share.


----------



## mbott1701

I agree with Humanoidx. Now if I didn't have the funds to to the legal thing, I might be more tempted to do a MAME.

I do like the idea of doing a custom MAME cabinet, though. I like to add personal touches, which is why I changed out the stock trackballs and put lighted ones in my ultracade. I'm also redoing the control panel overlays.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/11395486
> 
> 
> I agree with Humanoidx. Now if I didn't have the funds to to the legal thing, I might be more tempted to do a MAME.
> 
> I do like the idea of doing a custom MAME cabinet, though. I like to add personal touches, which is why I changed out the stock trackballs and put lighted ones in my ultracade. I'm also redoing the control panel overlays.



Yes, just to say I built one...just for the experience of it; that would be sweet. It may happen, as I have an empty cab that need a lot of work.


----------



## mbott1701

I'm still struggling to get my Sega Star Trek upright working. Those darn G08 vector monitors can be a real pain. If I can't get it to work, I might just end up with an empty cab myself.


----------



## dukedallas2005

What is a MAME?


----------



## HeadRusch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humanoidx* /forum/post/11395218
> 
> 
> I always opt for the legal way to do things, and I have a large tie to the video game industry, and always want to give creators of games their due share.



Do you think any of the money you pay this company in...well..wherever they are, is making it back to the guys who made the game? Its likely not, its probably just making it back to the companies that hold the licenses for the games and character likenesses.


But, whatever works for you is key here.


----------



## HeadRusch

PS: Mame
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAME


----------



## mbott1701

Another reason I went with the Ultracade is becuase I wanted a cocktail and I wanted it to do this:


"One of the most unique features is UltraCade's cocktail dual screen mode. Games that are two player simultaneous, will automatically mirror image the game screen to players allowing games such as Street Fighter II to be played on a cocktail, a feature never before offered in any cocktail table."


----------



## HeadRusch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/11399915
> 
> 
> Another reason I went with the Ultracade is becuase I wanted a cocktail and I wanted it to do this:
> 
> 
> "One of the most unique features is UltraCade's cocktail dual screen mode. Games that are two player simultaneous, will automatically mirror image the game screen to players allowing games such as Street Fighter II to be played on a cocktail, a feature never before offered in any cocktail table."



That is very cool...although I have to admit, the idea of playing streetfighter on a cocktail....I mean.....do you keep spare Carpal-Tunnal braces handy at the house?? Do you require your players take advil before any matches?










I was lucky...I've known about Mame for some time, and I was lucky to find a guy who literally gutted arcade cabs and practically gave them away for free....I had to force the guy to take money when I found the cab I wanted (he wanted to give me a sit down OUTRUN driving cab for free...tempting as it was, my wife would have beaten me with a stick if I'd shown up with that in the back of the truck).


Enjoy your cabs.....worst comes to worse, if the company goes belly up, you rip out the guts and build MAME cabs.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeadRusch* /forum/post/11399517
> 
> 
> Do you think any of the money you pay this company in...well..wherever they are, is making it back to the guys who made the game? Its likely not, its probably just making it back to the companies that hold the licenses for the games and character likenesses.
> 
> 
> But, whatever works for you is key here.



It _does_ work for me, and I'm not gullible enough to believe that the original programmers are going to see a dime out of this. But somebody had to do the work to pay for licensing, and get these game all legal for play on these machines. That is a philosophy that I respect, because someone actually did a good job making these legal, legit and great to play on a very nicely made cabinet for the home. If they make money, great. That's what's going to keep things like this going. The reason they're so friggin' expensive is because people _have_ been just pirating ROMS from the get-go of MAME. I know MAME's creators had originally created the whole system to be a preservation of arcade games, and if it wasn't for them, we'd be much further in the dark about arcade emulation in general. But people have bastardized the system so much, they think it's the norm to get the pirated versions rather than pay for legit copies of games any more. I'd much rather dole out some hard earned cash and play something I know I paid for, than have to visit a bunch of porn/spam/warez sites or deal with torrents to grab a whole bunch of pirated games. That's my choice, and again, it works for me.


----------



## mbott1701

I just finished putting transluscent trackballs in my Ultracade. I like the extra lights.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=908104


----------



## humanoidx

Hey, that's cool!


----------



## humanoidx

Guys, there is a formal request on the Twin Galaxies forums: http://www.twingalaxies.com/forums/v...ic.php?t=10426 to pursue high scores for Arcade Legends/Ultracade machines. Please go over there and chime in if you can. They seem to want to put this on the back burner b/c of all that's involved, but it would be a great way to legitimize these machines if the high scores were counted the same way as their CPU-board counterparts.


----------



## whiskey > work

yeah I like that cocktail table


----------



## mbott1701

Thanks.

I just placed my order to have my custom CP overlays printed from mamemarquees.com. I'll post pics once I have them installed.

I'm also swapping out the yellow coin return with a traditional red one.


----------



## shamus

Can you repost those pics???


----------



## mbott1701

You can check out new pics of my Ultracade in this thread...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=908104


----------



## humanoidx

Those CP overlays are killer! Nice work!


----------



## mbott1701

Thanks!


Did you buy that Galaga add-on from Jim?


----------



## humanoidx

Yup.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/11372810
> 
> 
> Check with this eBay seller, I think he has galaga individually. I've done business with him before and he is a stand up guy.
> 
> http://myworld.*********/socajr/



This is his Email...
[email protected] 


He has all the games and at great prices.


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/11850619
> 
> 
> This is his Email...
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> He has all the games and at great prices.



Yes, he is very good. Recommended by me as well.


----------



## gregcube

Hi, I'm a new Arcade Legends owner -- picked one up a couple months ago. There isn't much online concerning the machine -- hacking it and whatnot, glad I came across this owner's thread though. I just, literally two minutes ago, purchased the sports upgrade pack from eBay. And I'm curious, has anyone tried this yet?...


- dd the usb stick (bit-for-bit on a *nix box) before marrying it to the system;

- use the stick, install the games, etc...;

- dd the dumped image back to the stick afterwards.


is it again usable now? I would imagine after using the stick once, it writes something back to it, creating the relationship with that particular machine. Logically it seems like this would work, if you have a fresh virgin copy of the image before hand. Right?


I understand the legality issues behind this, but I'm curious, that's all. Unfortunately I don't know anyone else personally who has a machine. Is someone willing to test with me?


Furthermore, I started poking around by connecting a VGA monitor, keyboard, and booting a KNOPPIX live linux cd. My machine is a Dell Pentium III 930MHz with 128MB ram, and a WD 40GB drive. The file system, if there even is one, obviously isn't recognized by Linux -- it runs some proprietary JoshuaOS operating system. Can't find much documentation on that either... Anyone else playing with the Arcade Legends in this regard?


----------



## shamus

Welcome! Unfortunately, whatever your talking about, is way over my head. Keep us informed!


----------



## mockware

I picked up an Ultimate Arcade 2 recently - which I think is just a repackaging of the Arcade Legends 2 for Costco. I admit looking all over the place for anything on the JoshuaOS and found nothing myself. From what I read, JoshuaOS started out as an Arcade emulation project in college that turned into a the ultracade. I was hoping it might be possible to add ROMs onto the system myself in the future if I was unable to get them from the manufacturer. It looks like everything is proprietary from the boot sector on up and it was written for one purpose to emulate arcade machines. I would definitely be interested in anything you find but it will be a long time before I would risk any attempts to hack the system.


----------



## Haviland1970

Hi,


I have an Arcade Legends I which I bought about 18 months ago. I have the Neo Geo, Taito, Arcade Treasures, Sports and Casino packs.


My machine is fine, but I do worry a bit about when the inevitable happens and it breaks down. Does anyone have any experience with getting the system repaired if it has broken?


Rich


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Haviland1970* /forum/post/12195089
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have an Arcade Legends I which I bought about 18 months ago. I have the Neo Geo, Taito, Arcade Treasures, Sports and Casino packs.
> 
> 
> My machine is fine, but I do worry a bit about when the inevitable happens and it breaks down. Does anyone have any experience with getting the system repaired if it has broken?
> 
> 
> Rich



good question....


----------



## mockware




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Haviland1970* /forum/post/12195089
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have an Arcade Legends I which I bought about 18 months ago. I have the Neo Geo, Taito, Arcade Treasures, Sports and Casino packs.
> 
> 
> My machine is fine, but I do worry a bit about when the inevitable happens and it breaks down. Does anyone have any experience with getting the system repaired if it has broken?
> 
> 
> Rich



To tell you the truth I haven't looked but when I was researching the the product, it looks like it is basically a computer underneath it all and there is supposed to be a CD that is used to boot it up. I'm guessing most repairs would be the same you would do with a computer.


----------



## gregcube

I finally got my Sports Pack upgrade and tried a few things...


First and foremost, dumping the legit USB stick with 'dd' and rewriting the image to another stick of the same size (256MB) doesn't exactly work. When the copied stick is inserted to the Arcade Legend's machine, it recognizes the stick as a valid game upgrade pack, but then immediately fails before it starts copying any of the licensed roms over. I'm guessing the dudes at Joshua Technology Inc. were smart and did something clever, like checking the USB stick's vendor ID/name. If they don't match, it fails. Perhaps if you can find USB sticks from the same vendor, it will work. More on that later.


Secondly, I dumped the stick before marrying it to my machine. After I installed the roms from the legit stick, I created another dump. So I have two images: a virgin and a married. It becomes married the second you insert the stick--before it copies anything.


The only difference between the virgin and the married image is a 64-bit value starting at 0x295:


virgin: 75 8C 63 5C 23 04 57 7F

married: 1F F5 2B 0A C3 0C 67 93


I can write the virgin image back to the legit stick and it's all cool again. Meaning it can be reused in another machine.


More notes on the Sports Upgrade pack -- courtesy of my good friend:


- the USB flash drive starts with a 'standard' x86 boot sector:

x86 boot sector; partition 4: ID=0x4

starthead 0, startsector 0, 0 sectors, code offset 0x36


- with one partition (#4) containing a WIN98 boot loader, starting at 0x4000:

x86 boot sector, Microsoft Windows 98 Bootloader IO.SYS+MSDOS.SYS

code offset 0x3c, OEM-ID "MSWIN4.1", sectors/cluster 8, root entries 512

Media descriptor 0xf8, sectors/FAT 248, heads 16, hidden sectors 32

sectors 506847 (volumes > 32 MB) , serial number 0xc2f8e4f2

unlabeled, FAT (16 bit)


- despite this being a 'standard' WIN98 partition, the filesystem is not FAT16

as indicated in the partition header. when partition #4 is mounted, you see

248MB but it's all 'empty'. the data within (the SAFF files - see below),

are hidden some how.


- there seems to be 28 unique blocks (or files) found at 32-bit aligned

addresses. seems to have a 128-bit header, beginning with ASCII "SAFF"

and ending with ASCII "JEXE3.86". between these strings is a 32-bit

value, probably the length or two 16-bit values...


(presumably these are the roms)

Code:


Code:


2002000: 5341 4646 4898 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFFH...JEXE3.86
24c4000: 5341 4646 b96b 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.k..JEXE3.86
2bc5800: 5341 4646 117e 0a00 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.~..JEXE3.86
37bd400: 5341 4646 9538 0400 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.8..JEXE3.86
39bc600: 5341 4646 d0b1 0400 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF....JEXE3.86
4002000: 5341 4646 c197 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF....JEXE3.86
44a7600: 5341 4646 f693 0400 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF....JEXE3.86
465f600: 5341 4646 9872 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.r..JEXE3.86
4993a00: 5341 4646 139f 0400 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF....JEXE3.86
4d94000: 5341 4646 039a 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF....JEXE3.86
5310a00: 5341 4646 10ac 0400 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF....JEXE3.86
5ae2600: 5341 4646 68b2 0a00 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFFh...JEXE3.86
6002000: 5341 4646 fe6c 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.l..JEXE3.86
638cc00: 5341 4646 3498 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF4...JEXE3.86
696a000: 5341 4646 2b9a 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF+...JEXE3.86
6cc5a00: 5341 4646 c45e 0a00 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.^..JEXE3.86
73c1a00: 5341 4646 ebaf 0400 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF....JEXE3.86
782fa00: 5341 4646 016e 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.n..JEXE3.86
7d58000: 5341 4646 946f 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.o..JEXE3.86
a121a00: 5341 4646 417c 0a00 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFFA|..JEXE3.86
ad91000: 5341 4646 1b74 0400 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.t..JEXE3.86
b193e00: 5341 4646 749a 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFFt...JEXE3.86
b890c00: 5341 4646 a84e 0600 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.N..JEXE3.86
bceae00: 5341 4646 32f1 0400 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF2...JEXE3.86
c4bb800: 5341 4646 6a27 0600 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFFj'..JEXE3.86
cc3f600: 5341 4646 707c 0a00 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFFp|..JEXE3.86
d437000: 5341 4646 8963 0a00 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.c..JEXE3.86
dac4c00: 5341 4646 786d 0a00 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFFxm..JEXE3.86

- the header seems to be much larger than originally assumed (128-bit).

comparing two SAFF entries, there seems to be 64 bytes of header.

the range 0x10-0x13 is common, 0x14-0x2f differ between records.

the 3rd row, 0x30-0x3f is also common... 0x40-EOF compressed and/or

encrypted data.

Code:


Code:


0000000: 5341 4646 4898 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFFH...JEXE3.86
0000010: dc1f b832 b0df ba1b 91ad 6dbd 54c4 b9e9  ...2......m.T...
0000020: ab53 603e 108d b768 ad94 4be7 7969 f90e  .S`>...h..K.yi..
0000030: e1d5 06f1 e290 723e b5c7 54b5 5298 3be1  ......r>..T.R.;.

0000000: 5341 4646 b96b 0500 4a45 5845 332e 3836  SAFF.k..JEXE3.86
0000010: dc1f b832 b0df ba1b 7d72 f97c 602c 8025  ...2....}r.|`,.%
0000020: 14f5 c26c cca0 a93c 424f 5dec 663f a5e0  ...l.....T.R.;.

- common to all records, before actual data begins:
Code:


Code:


0000030: e1d5 06f1 e290 723e b5c7 54b5 5298 3be1  ......r>..T.R.;.

I'm still poking around and figuring new things out. I'll provide an update whenever I have the time, or discover something worthwhile. I'm not even sure what my actual goal is or will be--just having some fun right now.


----------



## gregcube

Furthermore, here are some tools and tips to help get you started, if you wanna play around too.


I use 'dd' to dump the image; I'm on a MacBook Pro (Intel). dd is available on many, if not all, *nix based platforms.


when I insert the USB stick it's found as /dev/disk1 (on my Mac).


to dump from stick:
Code:


Code:


dd if=/dev/disk1 of=sports.dat bs=512

to write to stick:
Code:


Code:


dd if=sports.dat of=/dev/disk1 bs=512

pretty straight forward.


Here is a simple PHP script to scan offsets and dump the 28 unique blocks mentioned in my previous post. Change $dump to 28 if you want them all. This was kindly written by a friend of mine:

Code:


Code:


#!/usr/bin/php -q
 0, 1024 => 0, 2048 => 0, 4096 => 0, 8192 => 0);
$state = $_SERVER['argv'][0] . ".state";
$vkey_offset = 0x295;

if (!isset($_SERVER['argv'][1]) || !file_exists($_SERVER['argv'][1])) exit(1);
$fh = fopen($_SERVER['argv'][1], 'r');
if (!is_resource($fh)) exit(1);

if(fseek($fh, $vkey_offset) === false) {
        printf("%s: error seeking to vkey offset: 0x%08x\
",
                $_SERVER['argv'][1], $vkey_offset);
        exit(1);
}
$vkey = array();
echo("vkey: ");
for ($i = 0; $i  $count) {
                        $remainder = ($offsets[$i + 1] - $offsets[$i]) % $size;
                        if ($remainder == 0) {
                                $block_sizes[$size] = ++$count;
                                $length = $offsets[$i + 1] - $offsets[$i];
                                printf("length in %d blocks: 0x%x\
", $size, $length / $size);
                        } else
                        printf("block size: %08x %% %d = %d\
",
                                $offsets[$i + 1] - $offsets[$i], $size, $remainder);
                }
                $filename = sprintf('SAFF-%08x.bin', $offsets[$i]);
                if (file_exists($filename)) {
                        printf("dump file exists, skipping: %s\
", $filename);
                        continue;
                foreach ($block_sizes as $size => $count) {
                        $remainder = ($offsets[$i + 1] - $offsets[$i]) % $size;
                        if ($remainder == 0) {
                                $block_sizes[$size] = ++$count;
                                $length = $offsets[$i + 1] - $offsets[$i];
                                printf("length in %d blocks: 0x%x\
", $size, $length / $size);
                        } else
                        printf("block size: %08x %% %d = %d\
",
                                $offsets[$i + 1] - $offsets[$i], $size, $remainder);
                }
                $filename = sprintf('SAFF-%08x.bin', $offsets[$i]);
                if (file_exists($filename)) {
                        printf("dump file exists, skipping: %s\
", $filename);
                        continue;
                }
                fseek($fh, $offsets[$i]);
                $fh_dump = fopen($filename, 'w');
                for ($length = 0; $length

Run it from command line specifying the dumped image as an argument. You may need to change the path to the PHP command line interpreter--if it's not under /usr/bin.

Code:


Code:


chmod +x offsets.php
./offsets.php sports.dat

I'd be interested to see the results from other upgrade packs.


----------



## gregcube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Haviland1970* /forum/post/12195089
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have an Arcade Legends I which I bought about 18 months ago. I have the Neo Geo, Taito, Arcade Treasures, Sports and Casino packs.
> 
> 
> My machine is fine, but I do worry a bit about when the inevitable happens and it breaks down. Does anyone have any experience with getting the system repaired if it has broken?
> 
> 
> Rich



It's a PC inside. Mine is actually a Dell.


You can repair it yourself, if you understand the inner-workings of a PC and whatnot.


You should have the installation software on a CD too--should you need to replace the hard drive or something of that nature. It's nicely built and isn't overly difficult to unmount. They did a nice job in my opinion.


Otherwise, any local PC shop could probably fix it--in the event something does go wrong. Lets hope it doesn't.


----------



## shamus

Thanks for all the great info Greg!


----------



## mockware

gregcube, I second the thanks for the information. One more question though. What does the display look like? Is is proprietary or a standard display mounted in the cabinet?


----------



## gregcube

looks to be a standard tube -- the innards of one.


----------



## vibri2001

Is there a dedicated forum for the Arcade Legends/Ultimate Arcade systems? I have tried Google and couldn't find any useful results other than this forum. I am having issues with my control panel and was wondering if it is a common issue. My warranty will be up soon and was wondering what to do once it expires. I will be calling the tech support number today but in six months or a year from now I would like to have a place to fall back on for support.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vibri2001* /forum/post/12406061
> 
> 
> Is there a dedicated forum for the Arcade Legends/Ultimate Arcade systems? I have tried Google and couldn't find any useful results other than this forum. I am having issues with my control panel and was wondering if it is a common issue. My warranty will be up soon and was wondering what to do once it expires. I will be calling the tech support number today but in six months or a year from now I would like to have a place to fall back on for support.



I searched too and couldn't come up with anything and is why I made this thread.

There appears to be a few tech savvy people following this so maybe they can help you....


----------



## mbott1701

What's wrong with your control panel?

The controls are from Happ, so it should be pretty easy to get replacements if need be.


----------



## Hsstie

Nice info on the usb sticks gregcube. I know that you did the dump using linux, but im running vista on my windows machine. I wonder since the ultracade uses the joshus os, if there would be any problems doing some dumps of the usb sticks with windoze. Use any special programs or just normal os copy? I have a game pack stick on the way, would like to make the right choice first go around. I suppose i could install linux and jump on the learning curve if need be, sure would be easier if i didnt HAVE to.......


----------



## gregcube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hsstie* /forum/post/12510666
> 
> 
> Nice info on the usb sticks gregcube. I know that you did the dump using linux, but im running vista on my windows machine. I wonder since the ultracade uses the joshus os, if there would be any problems doing some dumps of the usb sticks with windoze. Use any special programs or just normal os copy? I have a game pack stick on the way, would like to make the right choice first go around. I suppose i could install linux and jump on the learning curve if need be, sure would be easier if i didnt HAVE to.......



I actually dumped the stick on my Mac. You can always try dumping the stick on Windows using Cygwin. You need to use dd -- it's a byte-for-byte dump.


See here: http://www.cygwin.com/


----------



## vibri2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/12458756
> 
> 
> What's wrong with your control panel?
> 
> The controls are from Happ, so it should be pretty easy to get replacements if need be.



None of the controls worked as well as no sound. After a number of converations with Robert (tech support for Chicago Gaming Co). I was able to fix it. There was a loose wire in one of the power harness connections going into the interface board. Very odd because the unit has not been moved since it found a home in our living room, and this issue just started within the last few weeks. Anyway, anyone having issues with their Arcade Legend 1 or Ultimate Arcade 1 units definately give them a call. Robert was very helpful and gave me lots of information about the unit while describing how to troubleshoot it.


----------



## Hsstie

Hey thx that post comes just in time. My two sticks i ordered just came today. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## pheare

So is there anyway to put mame roms onto this box? I can get an Arcade Legends 2 locally, which is great cause I save a lot in shipping and duty and brokerage and such.


But I'm a little hesitant to buy the unit as it doesn't appear there are any game packs for Arcade Legends 2 at this point and I really don't like the idea of not being able to expand the library.


----------



## Flex0012000

Hello-Just got a Arcade Legends Machine off ebay, it has about 27 games on it. Said it was purchased in 2004, I am sure it is CD based. Any info on the games would be appreciated, not sure how long they will be available. Email me publicly, or privately. Looking for the folowing packs, assuming they will work? Thanks in advance!


***Pac Man Classics

***Lost Treasures Pack

***Midway Pack


----------



## gregcube

Games (or roms) are stored on the computer's hard drive. Upgrade packs are available which copy roms from a USB stick/key to the drive. They seem to be encrypted and the computer inside runs a proprietary OS. I haven't found much documentation on that. However I've been playing with the upgrade packs as you'll notice in my earlier posts. I'm waiting on the arrival of others to further experiment.


----------



## vibri2001

Gregcube>>where are you getting your games from? I have been trying to contact the seller listed earlier in this thread but have not had a response in the past couple of weeks (I imagine due to the holidays).


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vibri2001* /forum/post/12638441
> 
> 
> Gregcube>>where are you getting your games from? I have been trying to contact the seller listed earlier in this thread but have not had a response in the past couple of weeks (I imagine due to the holidays).



You tried this?
[email protected] 


If all else fails, do a search on Ebay for "arcade legends" and it will hit on some game packs.


----------



## gnolivos

Why would you need any of those additional games, if it already has Robotron?!


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnolivos* /forum/post/12778932
> 
> 
> Why would you need any of those additional games, if it already has Robotron?!



The only ones I need are Donkey Kong Jr. and Jungle King!


----------



## GlennKL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/11372871
> 
> 
> Also, FYI, Pacman, MsPac and Digdug are a little tricky yo use on the ultracade/arcade legends machines. The digital 8-way joysticks the cabinets use causes some "mis-moves." At least that has been my experience.



Is there no way that these 8-way joysticks can be reconfigured to 4-way joysticks for games that only use 4 directions?


----------



## GlennKL

What are the main differences between AL1 and 2? I am seeing both of them for sale and reading through this thread it appears AL1 may have some games that are not on AL2? Is AL2 an upgrade in terms of hardware?


----------



## vibri2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/12638729
> 
> 
> You tried this?
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> If all else fails, do a search on Ebay for "arcade legends" and it will hit on some game packs.



I finally was able to reach Jim (he is the person who responded from the above email address). I placed my order last Wednesday and received my game pack (Midway Treasures 1) Friday. It installed easily and I now have 23 more wonderful games to play on my Ultimate Arcade 1 unit.


----------



## shamus

First post updated to show games/packs not compatible with cocktail version.


Anybody find any other games?


----------



## humanoidx

I think I tapped out all that AL1 can do. Kinda ticked that AL2 has some games that are not backwards compatible, such as Burgertime and Double Dragon. I want those games.


----------



## nhanson

I got an Ultracade used from a private party in Las Vegas. Really neat device! He gave me all the disks, but I noticed some of the discs aren't on the machine. I found the manual online and it appears that I need to keygen an install code from the machineID and the serial # on the cdrom. Is there a new site that I can do this with since the site in the manual doesn't work?


----------



## shamus

Anybody try this?


> Quote:
> You could plug in an external HD with the downloaded MAME roms and boot to that and play all the mame games on this system! We can't tell you where to get these roms from places like mininova and with bit torrent or that with out much more work you can get them to work flawlessly on this well built box that uses standard HAPP controls and controller board with USB and PS2 interfaces.


 http://cgi.*********/Arcade-Legends-...sid=p1638.m124


----------



## humanoidx

That link didn't work, shamus. Post again. Personally I think whoever posted that info is full of crap, since the Joshua OS is a proprietary system, and doesn't use MAME.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humanoidx* /forum/post/13006781
> 
> 
> That link didn't work, shamus. Post again. Personally I think whoever posted that info is full of crap, since the Joshua OS is a proprietary system, and doesn't use MAME.



It wont let me... its to Ebay.

It was some seller of the Arcade Legends.

Thanks!


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13009330
> 
> 
> It wont let me... its to Ebay.
> 
> It was some seller of the Arcade Legends.
> 
> Thanks!



I found it. Yeah, the seller posts false information. He's full of it. Anyone finding any more games that work with AL1, please post in this thread.


----------



## madbare

Hi guys,


I just got me an Ultimate Arcade 2+ on Friday. It appears to be the Ultimate Arcade 2 in the Golden Tee cabinet. It is the one from Costco. I picked it up off of ebay for $1200. It is a pretty nice unit. I opened it up and took a look inside and I can tell you there is not much in it. There is the monitor, a power supply and a small PCB. The PCB says "Hot Rod ArcadePC by Hanaho" and uses an Intel PXS270 chip on it. There is a SD card that has the firmware and games on it. All the video, controls and audio come off of this PCB. There is one big connector that all the controls connect to and it appears to be Jamma. So there is a ton of room to put a PC inside and you might be able to hook into the monitor and controls and have kind of a universal system. I did not pull the SD card to take a look at it to see what was on it. I am new the he whole mame thing and wanted to get something that was ready to go. From searching the web, it appears there is very little info available on these units. Hopefully we can modify these units. If anyone has anymore info on this system, please chime in. I did read that there will be an upgrade come June to add a lot more games to it and the Golden Tee Fore complete set was one of them.










Steve


----------



## humanoidx

Hey madbare


Yeah, I played an Arcade Legends 2 last week. It's the same thing as 1 (which I have), but like you said, no PC inside, and a different interface. I wish the two were backwards/forwards compatible. You have some games I don't have (like Burgertime and Double Dragon series) and I have a lot you don't have...maybe about 150+ games that they will probably charge you for in the future. Sux big time.


----------



## madbare

well after doing a little research, the cabinet is definitely a Jamma cabinet. So it looks like you would be able to hook any Jamma game up to it no problem. The only thing I saw is that this cabinet has stereo and the original Jamma standard is Mono, so there might be a slight mod there. I found a 1069 in 1 Jamma PCB from Jamma Boards dot com that is a PC motherboard based system with a Jamma connector and a hard drive full of games. It also support the 5th and 6th buttons but no trackball. Otherwise this thing is pretty much plug and play. Some other things I found are converters that will allow you to hook up your PC, xbox or ps3 systems to the Jamma connector so you can play games through the cabinet. This is sure looking like a nice base game to mod from and there is lots of room inside to add stuff.


----------



## vibri2001

Does anyone know of a site which has a good selection of the instruction cards for the games available in our Arcade Legends/Ultimate Arcade units? What I'm looking for are pictures or .pdfs like this or this that could be printed out and put in a binder for reference.


----------



## AmusementService

If your Arcade Legends or Ultracade machine is having problems or needs service, please read this notice.


If you ship your computer to the factory for service, there is a very good chance that you will not get all of the games back that you had originally. This is because today they no longer have licenses to many games they had before. Consequently, they can no longer replace games they do not hold licensing for even though they had it in the past.

_*Do not reformat, reinstall or ship your game computer to the factory without checking here first.*_


Please feel free to email with any questions. Thank you


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmusementService* /forum/post/13313203
> 
> 
> If your Arcade Legends or Ultracade machine is having problems or needs service, please read this notice.
> 
> 
> If you ship your computer to the factory for service, there is a very good chance that you will not get all of the games back that you had originally. This is because today they no longer have licenses to many games they had before. Consequently, they can no longer replace games they do not hold licensing for even though they had it in the past.
> 
> _*Do not reformat, reinstall or ship your game computer to the factory without checking here first.*_
> 
> 
> Please feel free to email with any questions. Thank you



Good to see you finally post here!

Will this happen if we reformat ourself or just if we send it in?

Can you give us any other insider info regarding the Arcade Legends I & II?

Whats the failure rate?

Any games coming soon?

Thanks!


----------



## madbare

Guys,


I took the SD card out of the machine and stuck it in the laptop. It shows as blank and windows states that the card is not formatted. It must be in some other format? I clicked on properties and shows RAW format and 0 bytes capacity and 0 bytes used. Any ideas how we can take a look at this thing?


Steve


----------



## AmusementService




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13328074
> 
> 
> Good to see you finally post here!
> 
> Will this happen if we reformat ourself or just if we send it in?
> 
> Can you give us any other insider info regarding the Arcade Legends I & II?
> 
> Whats the failure rate?
> 
> Any games coming soon?
> 
> Thanks!



It will happen no matter who reformats it. Reformatting will delete everything, period.


As long as your motherboard, processor and hard drive are the same, you can reinstall from your game keys. However, if any one item is different (for example if you had to replace your motherboard or cpu or hard drive) then the games will disappear from the hard drive and you can no longer install from the game keys.


There is a chance that even though the games are gone they can still be recovered. However, if the hard drive is reformatted, then the games are gone for good. That is why it is important NOT to reformat until absolutely necessary. If you are in this situation, send an email BEFORE reformatting, else you will be out of luck.


The failure rates are pretty low but they do happen.


----------



## shamus

Thanks!


Any news on new games?


----------



## mbott1701

My Ultracade motherboard failed after only 4 months of getting the machine "new."


----------



## vibri2001

Mbott:


What kind of issues are you experiencing?


----------



## mbott1701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vibri2001* /forum/post/13377887
> 
> 
> Mbott:
> 
> 
> What kind of issues are you experiencing?




Nothing, now.

I got a replacement for the motherboard and it works again...for now.


----------



## Gamer01

General info and experiences regarding Ultracades (kits) and Proton III computers for anyone who cares.... (i do NOT know about arcade legends) :


Before you read on, remember : DON't try to fix something that ain't broken, first diagnose and find the REAL problem if you have one !


You CAN change : the motherboard with one of the same type (or probably any mainboard with a Intel 815 PIII chipset with integrated Graphics, I replaced my little Proton III computer for a different desktop PC with normal PSU cause the original proton is way to week, lacks adequate cooling and was delivered with a 4 amp psu which is to weak for the unit and will damage the mainboard in the end.... check your capacitors ! )


You CAN change : memory modules. My advise is to use a low latency, low profile 256MB SDRAM DIMM in the outer memory slot of the Proton III. If you need to use two DIMM's make sure the contacts of the memory chips on the DIMM do not contact the little screw that holds the cd drive... it can shortcuit and damage the DIMM, i've seen it happen... If you suspect dimms to be faulty, use a diagnostic tool like MemTest which will run of a bootable cd and is free for download


You CAN change : processors. I changed my 700mhz for a 1000mhz PIII. Basically anything over 1000mhz (like Tualatin's) will do fine...


You CAN reformat and install as many times as you like, if you suspect something is wrong with your harddrive, run a non destructive harddrive diagnostic program. All harddrive vendors have such a tool ready for download that runs of a bootable cd-rom.

HOWEVER be sure to have ALL the original System and GamePack disks AND unlock keys !!!!!! Your MCID will normally not change when you reformat so if you have the above you will be fine....


You CAN improve : the cooling of your proton III computer. Take the front of (four little screws) This will make it possible for the air to flow through te front cooling your harddrive and mainboard better. Cutting out the drilled air inlet above the processor and making it the same size as the opening of the bracket that holds the JammaLYNX interface on top and mount a 8cm fan (mind airflow direction) will improve airflow drastically. HOWEVER more airflow means more DUST so MAINTAIN your system and clean when needed !


Do not take power from the PSU that came with the Proton III, instead take a different PSU to power the fan (and things as coin door lights)if you want mount an extra fan on the Proton III psu as that can hardly deliver the power to the protonIII as it is... (I've seen ProtonIII computers draw over 5 amps when installing games (cd drive running ) The PSU that comes with it is normally only rated for 4........

Also Regulate your psu to give 12.5 volts output instead of 12 (i set mine for 13) ... I've seen the PSU's drop to 10 / 11 volts when under load. 12,5 volts will make your fan run a bit faster keeping the inside cooler (cooler parts will also use less power as heat creates resistance) Remember: under-voltage can be just as bad or worse than over-voltage. example : 4 amps x 12,5 volts = 50 watts if the voltage drops to 10 volts then you will need 5 amps to get the 50 watts meaning your voltage regulator's will probably run above spec....


You CAN make : make backups of your installation- and gamepack- cd's (if possible by law offcourse) so you will not run into problems when restoring a harddrive.


You CAN NOT : install your game packs on a different harddrive OR clone your harddrive to another one if you do not have the UNLOCK CODES that will match your NEW MCID. Not even if it is exactly the same make and model cause every harddrive has a UNIQUE serial number (stored in the harddrive firmware). Every time you boot your MCID will be calculated from this unique serial number. Once you swap your drive your serial number and thus your MCID wil change making your UNLOCK codes OR locked / married usb stick useless meaning you will have to contact he manufacturer / service desk.

It is possible to install the software on a compact flash card and a IDEtoCF adapter if you prefer not have any moving parts







, but then off course you will need new keys......


The above is based on my experience and knowledge of the Ultracade System and intended for people who wish to maintain or repair their Ultracade themselves.

Anything you will do is for your own responsibility !


Any questions are welcome...


GAME ON !


----------



## sprint

I posted this on another site, till I found you guys

Arcade Legends 3 coming soon (thats why no AL2 updates)



I love my AL2 (arcade legends 2) As to the feel, the look, sound etc.,, its the same to me, as it was in the late 70's, 80's, early 90's.


Do yourself a favor, and look at every game that is available on this AL2, and try to remember the original buttons, joystick, etc. For eg. "Karate Champ" you were able to fight your friend in 2 player mode because there was 4 joysticks. AL2 only has 2 joystciks, which means you can't fight one another. One player at a time. I believe someone mentioned "Tempest" already, however using a joystick is kinda funny.


If you are interested in purchasing one of these STOP!!!!! This AL2 has issues, that will probably not show up till after you purchased the game.


When playing "Double Dragon" with 2 players, the system slows down sometimes. Its like watching a slow motion film.


When you look at "1942", the screen looks a bit fuzzy.


My friend was playing the game "Burn'in Rubber" also known as Bump'n'Jump and lost the sound.


Playing "Asteroids", you have 3 buttons shoot, thrust, and hyperspace. The on screen menu will tell you which 3 buttons to use out of the 6(3 top, 3 bottom) buttons. The on screen menu will tell you to use the top 3 buttons, however you will find out afterwards that its the top 2 buttons and 1 bottom button that you need. Its not a big deal, however it gives you an idea of the work quality


It's happened twice, when I'm playing a game and all of sudden the whole screen goes black, error code/ message appears..Its not because of a power failure in the area.


I believe there are more issues with AL2, I haven't played every game.


With AL2, you can't buy any updates.


I strongly recommend you save your money for AL3,AL4,AL5 or look at some alternatives.


----------



## djjefft

Hello all


I have and AL1 and just bought the Pac Family and DK pack from Tony's Games, thanks for the tip!


Installtion was easy.


BUT, I have not used the game in a while, and when it's on the menu, all is well, but once I get into the game, I get a weird video issue, where the video is actually flashing...makes it almost impossible to play.


Any suggestions to fix it?


The wife flipped out when I spend $350 on these games. She'll kill me if I have to have the unit repaired now.


HELP!


Jeff


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djjefft* /forum/post/13650354
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> I have and AL1 and just bought the Pac Family and DK pack from Tony's Games, thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> Installtion was easy.
> 
> 
> BUT, I have not used the game in a while, and when it's on the menu, all is well, but once I get into the game, I get a weird video issue, where the video is actually flashing...makes it almost impossible to play.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions to fix it?
> 
> 
> The wife flipped out when I spend $350 on these games. She'll kill me if I have to have the unit repaired now.
> 
> 
> HELP!
> 
> 
> Jeff



Did they always do that? Do any other games do that?

Mine play perfectly. Ive contacted them in the past and they have been very helpful. Give them a call.


----------



## djjefft

Shamus


Thanks for the quick reply.


According to my kids, the arcade has been doing that for a while. It's not a direct result of adding the new games. Had I known, I would have figured out the fix before investing another $350 into the machine.


I actually have a video of the issue, but it's 7mb and I probably can't post it here and I'm not sure where I'd host it.


Thanks


Jeff


----------



## vibri2001

Have you tried opening the unit and connecting it to an external monitor to troubleshoot?


----------



## mockware

Dumb question probably but have you tried the vertical hold on the display?


----------



## djjefft

All good suggestions. I have yet to pull it away from the wall and open it up from behind. Will try this weekend...supposed to rain here.


Here's a link to the video of what's happening: My video issues on my AL1 


Thanks all!


Jeff


----------



## vibri2001

That video is very odd. The screen looks normal when it is showing the controls but flashes during the game selection menu and gameplay.


You could also try calling the tech support. My unit is an Ultimate Arcade 1 sold at Costco but built by Chicago Gaming Company (CGC). I spoke with Robert (their tech support person) a few months ago and he helped me diagnose the issue I was having and fix it (there was a loose wire in one of the power harnesses). I don't know for sure but would assume CGC also made the Arcade Legends units. There should be a number on the back panel of your unit for support. Let us know how things progress.


----------



## shamus

Theres also some display setting in the set up menu. Maybe one of the kids switched something?


----------



## djjefft

Well, I contacted the place I bought it from (in FL, and I am not in DC), and he though it was a capacitor that was going and to hire a TV repairman.


So, I thought I'd open the back, see what was up.


Disconected the video and tried a computer monitor, but it was not compatible.


Then just looked around to see if anything was loose.


I was going to contact Chicago gaming next to get a second opinion before calling the TV repairman.


So, I moved the arcade back in to place, and turned it on. I work at a radio station and one of our old IT guys (Uncle Paulie) used to always say reboot reboot reboot and if that doesnt work, give it a good bang.


I had rebooted a gazillion times, so I decided to give it a bang...and YES...it worked.


Thanks Uncle Paulie!!!


And thanks to all for chiming in here.


Galaga and the DK series and Pac are a blast! Need to get my old skills back!


Jeff


----------



## aertie

I just bought Extreme Arcade model #9900 from sears for $599.00 with 50 games installed... ( I havent picked it up yet) I know the cabniet is not as big as arcade legends I ... but does anyone know if I can add on games??? I thought this was a good deal for the 50 games, but it dosent have some of my favorites.. Thanks


----------



## Bill22082

Ok, the new Arcade Legends 2 machine has 125 games, but still missing quite a bit, like the Mr. Do! series which is important to me. I haven't made a purchase yet, but by the time I'm ready I'm afraid that the older models which had mr. do will be gone. Does anyone know if they will upgrade or make add-on packs for the new models like they did for the old ones? If not, I probably won't be interested in buying one at all.


----------



## Bill22082

never mind, I read the thread and found my answer. AL2 is a crappy buy, no upgrades or add-ons, which may also be why it's cheaper than AL1. Is there any word on when the AL3 might be released? Tentative game list?


----------



## Gamer01

what's the diffrence in hardware between AL1 and AL2, is it the same as ultracade's (pentium 3, 256mb on a 815 chipset) ?


----------



## Cameron

Probably not too hard at all to do that.


----------



## mockware




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill22082* /forum/post/13855254
> 
> 
> never mind, I read the thread and found my answer. AL2 is a crappy buy, no upgrades or add-ons, which may also be why it's cheaper than AL1. Is there any word on when the AL3 might be released? Tentative game list?



Well, I got a postcard in the mail today from Chicago Gaming. A new Game Pack for my Ultimate Arcade 2 is available. No Mr. Do but it has 45 Games including Double Dragon, Gun Smoke, Rampage and Strider. I called them up and ordered it. I am such an addict.


----------



## madbare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mockware* /forum/post/14125516
> 
> 
> Well, I got a postcard in the mail today from Chicago Gaming. A new Game Pack for my Ultimate Arcade 2 is available. No Mr. Do but it has 45 Games including Double Dragon, Gun Smoke, Rampage and Strider. I called them up and ordered it. I am such an addict.




How much was the upgrade? How do you do the upgrade? Thanks!


Steve


----------



## imjay

Just my opinion - I have been leaning toward a multi-game video setup to compliment our commercial arcade and pinball games but after a lot of research will probably buy a commercial cabinet and just make my own.


The interfaces are available to connect player controls including roller ball to a PC and the game emulators and roms are all over the place.


Most of the serious home players on forums I frequent chided me for considering the purchase or a manufacturered machine and I have been playing zillions of game ROMs with all game system emulators quite happily on my PC for a couple of years though I have found a commercial coin-op multigame from an Operator for around $1500 U.S. that accepts 40 game packs and it is tempting.


My personal experience is game equipment - whether pinball, arcade or video - manufactured specifically for home use just can't compete with the quality and reliability and longevity of coin-op commercial platforms.


Foosball is the perfect example - play one of those home use foos tables hard for a year and compare it to condition of a good coin-op commercial table that has been played hard for 15 years (as our has) and see what the home use junk looks like in comparison.


----------



## mockware




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madbare* /forum/post/14182175
> 
> 
> How much was the upgrade? How do you do the upgrade? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Steve



$495.00 - a little steep and there are more I wish it had but the games on it are more mainstream than some of the original 120 on the machine and it has 5 that are on my must have list.


I haven't received it yet but they told me that I will be replacing a memory card. I'll post once I've put it in.


----------



## repstein2

I figured since no one has posted them yet, I'd list off the new games.


Avengers (Capcom)

Battle Chopper (Irem)

Bionic Commando (Capcom)

Bogey Manor (Capcom)

Cameltry (Taito)

Carrier Air Wing (Capcom)

Caveman Ninja (G-Mode)

China Gate (Million)

Dragon Breed (Irem)

Double Dragon (Million)

Double Dragon 2 (Million)

Double Dragon 3 (Million)

Empire City: 1931 (Seibu Kaihatsu)

Exed Exes (Capcom)

F-1 Dream (Capcom)

Food Fight (Atari)

Forgotten Worlds (Capcom)

Gun Smoke (Capcom)

Gate of Doom (G-Mode)

Golden Tee Golf (Incredible Technologies)

Gallop (Irem)

Hammerin' Harry (Irem)

Kengo (Irem)

Legendary Wings (Capcom)

Legend of Hero Tonma (Irem)

Lot Lot (Irem)

Major Title (Irem)

Ninja Spirit (Irem)

Ninja Kids (Taito)

Pirate Pete (Taito)

Pirate Ship HiGeMaru (Capcom)

Plotting (Taito)

Rampage (Midway)

Root Beer Tapper (Midway)

Strider (Capcom)

Shot Rider (Seibu Kaihatsu)

The Battle Road (Irem)

The Combatribes (Million)

The King of Dragons (Capcom)

Three Wonders (Capcom)

Tiger Road (Capcom)

Trojan (Capcom)

Tropical Angel (Irem)

X Multiply (Irem)

Zippy Racer (Irem)


To be honest, I'm a little confused as to why it took so long to get this release out. This thing was delayed so many times they didn't even bother to update their website again with a new date the last few times.


I also don't understand what was so hard to license some of the other games they've had previously.


Personally, I'd like to see Marble Madness, Defender, 720o, Gauntlet, Paperboy, Robotron 2084, Spy Hunter, Super Sprint, and the Dragon's Lair/Space Ace games.


Of course Pac-Man, Ms. Pac-Man, Mario Bros, Donkey Kong, etc I understand the licensing may be prohibitive and they prefer to sell the dedicated cabinets for those. I get that. But the other games were released on their other multi-game platforms, so why can't we get them on here?


I have a spreadsheet I put together a while ago that lists all the base games included plus additional gamepacks that can be found for Ultimate Arcade 1, Ultimate Arcade 2/2+, Arcade Legends, Arcade Legends 2, Ultracade and Global Arcade Classic machines. The URL is http://web.hostleasing.net/~repstein...comparison.xls but be forewarned that I have not added the latest UA2/UA2+ game packs into this spreadsheet. I'll do this sometime this week and publish it at the same URL.


Also available is a game pack for Arcade Legends 2. There are 20 games in this game pack. From what I understand, 25 of the 125 games in Arcade Legends 2 that are not part of the base package in Ultimate Arcade 2/2+'s 100 games are part of the Ultimate Arcade 2/2+ game pack plus the additional 20 for both machines. Basically, the UL2/2+ game disk upgrade brings you up to an upgraded AL2, so both machines are equal in the games they offer. I could be slightly off here, but this is what I've gathered. I'm trying to acquire a list from Chicago Gaming for AL2's game disk upgrade to confirm this.


The price for the Ultimate Arcade 2/2+ game disk is $395 + $10 shipping and handling. The price for the Arcade Legends 2 game disk is $295 + $10 shipping and handling.


Lastly, I hope they added a screen saver to this latest version. I presume there were some code updates as well. I have a UA2 at home and one in my office and the one at home I leave off all the time for fear of screen burn. The one in my office has horrible screen burn and I don't think there is much I could do about it. By adding a simple screen saver (that changes the screens often) would make me a happy camper.


Randy


----------



## shamus

Thanks Repstein.


Any original Arcade Legends game packs coming out?


----------



## vibri2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humanoidx* /forum/post/13045083
> 
> 
> I found it. Yeah, the seller posts false information. He's full of it. Anyone finding any more games that work with AL1, please post in this thread.



Here are some additional packs I have heard of (most from the Tony's game email address earlier):

*Arcade Pack 7*

Dig Dug

Galaga

Jungle King

Ms. Pac Man

Pac Man

Q*Bert

*Blast Pack*

Defender

Joust

Klax

Marble Madness

Quantum

Rampart

Robotron

Stargate (Defender II)

Tapper

Tempest Tubes

Toobin'

*Fantastic 4*

Donkey Kong

Galaga

Ms, Pac Man

Pac Man

*Jungle Hunt and Popeye combo*

Jungle Hunt

Popeye

*Mario Bros., Donkey Kong and Popeye combo*

Donkey Kong

Mario Bros.

Popeye


----------



## mockware




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mockware* /forum/post/14183407
> 
> 
> $495.00 - a little steep and there are more I wish it had but the games on it are more mainstream than some of the original 120 on the machine and it has 5 that are on my must have list.
> 
> 
> I haven't received it yet but they told me that I will be replacing a memory card. I'll post once I've put it in.



Ok. Upgrade was simple enough. Take the controller panel off and replace the SD memory card on the PCB board with the new one I received. When it came up we were right back to the normal menu system but it listed the extra games along with the originals.


Thanks repstein for typing out the list. I'm too lazy. If you are right on the price list, I paid an extra 90 bucks for jumping right on it. Don't tell the wife.


The setup jumped back to the defaults and I found that the Controller testing looks different I believe - better - so there were code changes I think. The main menu interface is exactly the same in appearance. It still says 100 games currently loaded. The second joystick can no longer be used to scroll through the games. Don't think you have your screen saver. No option in the setup - options look the same - and it's been sitting idle for 20 minutes now and looks the same.


----------



## repstein2

If you paid more than $405 with shipping, I'd call them pronto and get that corrected. I think you're mistaken. Also, the older version does not let you move through the menu with the right joystick either. Just the left joystick and the trackball.


Randy


----------



## vibri2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/11227880
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure they were removed... dont worry, Karate Champ isnt the same without 2 joysticks.



I have Karate Champ on my Ultimate Arcade I and it uses both joysticks.


----------



## repstein2

Ok, I have the list of games included with the Arcade Legends 2 game pack now:


Avengers (Capcom)

Bionic Commando (Capcom)

Bogey Manor (Capcom)

Carrier Air Wing (Capcom)

Double Dragon 3 (Million)

Exed Exes (Capcom)

F-1 Dream (Capcom)

Forgotten Worlds (Capcom)

Gun Smoke (Capcom)

Gate of Doom (G-Mode)

Legendary Wings (Capcom)

Pirate Ship HiGeMaru (Capcom)

Rampage (Midway)

Root Beer Tapper (Midway)

Strider (Capcom)

The Comatribes (Million)

The King of Dragons (Capcom)

Three Wonders (Capcom)

Tiger Road (Capcom)

Trojan (Capcom)


As I said previously, this upgrade is $295 + $10 shipping/handling. I've seen some dealers selling it for $275, so do some searches and I'm sure you'll find some.


-Randy


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vibri2001* /forum/post/14194378
> 
> 
> I have Karate Champ on my Ultimate Arcade I and it uses both joysticks.



The Arcade Legends only have one joystick.


----------



## vibri2001

The product manula on the Chicago gaming site shows two joysticks.

http://www.chicago-gaming.com/Brochu...nual_Rev3c.pdf 


Are there different models for the Arcade Legends units?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vibri2001* /forum/post/14230743
> 
> 
> The product manula on the Chicago gaming site shows two joysticks.
> 
> http://www.chicago-gaming.com/Brochu...nual_Rev3c.pdf
> 
> 
> Are there different models for the Arcade Legends units?



Thats one per player, not two per player which is what the game needs. I don't know if you can use both in one player mode though. I have the cocktail version so its impossible.


----------



## kennyg1972

i have an arcade legends machine which is pc based. could i remove the original pc and install a new pc and run mame??? if so that would be awsome!!! can this be done & how complicated would it be? all comments welcome........thanks


----------



## Monoplex

I bought an arcade legends 2 and while it has served me well, I wish I would have bought an X-Arcade. It not only has more games, but it has more popular ones than the AL2.


The AL2 makers are trying to sell an upgrade for $250 which, IIRC, contain zero games that you can't play for free on Game Tap.


Were it not for the hassle of trying to move a multi-hundred pound machine up the stairs and sell it, it would be gone tomorrow.


----------



## cinortcele

Is this a good deal? Does anyone know how much these went for new?

eBay Link


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinortcele* /forum/post/14740041
> 
> 
> Is this a good deal? Does anyone know how much these went for new?
> 
> eBay Link



seems a bit shady. The seller doesn't seem too confident it will work..


----------



## mockware

Definitely won't work for the UA2 model. The UA2 model uses a SD memory card.


----------



## BigShowGM

Hi all! I've just bought a Arcade Legends 1 Cocktail and right away began hunting for upgrade game packs (especially Dragon's Lair!) and was surprised to find that most of the vendors are listing them as discontinued or no longer available. I'm looking to fill this with everything I can find. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


Thanks in advance...


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigShowGM* /forum/post/14891257
> 
> 
> Hi all! I've just bought a Arcade Legends 1 Cocktail and right away began hunting for upgrade game packs (especially Dragon's Lair!) and was surprised to find that most of the vendors are listing them as discontinued or no longer available. I'm looking to fill this with everything I can find. Any suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Welcome!

Read the thread.... especially post 71.


----------



## BigShowGM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14892201
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Read the thread.... especially post 71.



WOW! Thanks for the tip! They responded with a HUGE list. I'm waiting for a price list now and I'm gonna load up!


Meanwhile, I found a dealer locally that had a few upgrade game packs. I bought a 50 Game Mega Pack, Midway Classics 1 Pack and a Dragon's Lair Pack from them. The Mega (Key Only) and the Midway (Key Only) Packs loaded flawlessly - but the Dragon's Lair Pack (Key + 3 CD Roms) would not load. I went back and the company GAVE me another Pack (so now I have two!) - but the second copy is doing the same thing. No luck installing! This is a very reputable dealer and everything was new in the factory original boxes, so I don't suspect any monkey business with the keys.


Here is some info on what I've got and done:


I have the Arcade Legends 1 Cocktail (originally came with 50 games)

OS Version is 3.02


As per the installation instruction:

- I placed the Dragon's Lair Install CD #1 into the cdrom

- powered down the machine

- waited a few seconds

- powered up the machine

- attached the key to the USB cable

- observed that the key lights up solid, then flashes, then goes solid again

- that's it! - nothing else happens - it just never loads.


Like I said, I now have two copies of this kit. Two sets of disks and two keys. I've tried everything I can think of - any help guys?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigShowGM* /forum/post/14896193
> 
> 
> WOW! Thanks for the tip! They responded with a HUGE list. I'm waiting for a price list now and I'm gonna load up!
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I found a dealer locally that had a few upgrade game packs. I bought a 50 Game Mega Pack, Midway Classics 1 Pack and a Dragon's Lair Pack from them. The Mega (Key Only) and the Midway (Key Only) Packs loaded flawlessly - but the Dragon's Lair Pack (Key + 3 CD Roms) would not load. I went back and the company GAVE me another Pack (so now I have two!) - but the second copy is doing the same thing. No luck installing! This is a very reputable dealer and everything was new in the factory original boxes, so I don't suspect any monkey business with the keys.
> 
> 
> Here is some info on what I've got and done:
> 
> 
> I have the Arcade Legends 1 Cocktail (originally came with 50 games)
> 
> OS Version is 3.02
> 
> 
> As per the installation instruction:
> 
> - I placed the Dragon's Lair Install CD #1 into the cdrom
> 
> - powered down the machine
> 
> - waited a few seconds
> 
> - powered up the machine
> 
> - attached the key to the USB cable
> 
> - observed that the key lights up solid, then flashes, then goes solid again
> 
> - that's it! - nothing else happens - it just never loads.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I now have two copies of this kit. Two sets of disks and two keys. I've tried everything I can think of - any help guys?



Maybe you have a version for Arcade Legends 2 or Ultimate. Mine installed fine.


----------



## cinortcele

pm sent



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigShowGM* /forum/post/14896193
> 
> 
> WOW! Thanks for the tip! They responded with a HUGE list. I'm waiting for a price list now and I'm gonna load up!
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I found a dealer locally that had a few upgrade game packs. I bought a 50 Game Mega Pack, Midway Classics 1 Pack and a Dragon's Lair Pack from them. The Mega (Key Only) and the Midway (Key Only) Packs loaded flawlessly - but the Dragon's Lair Pack (Key + 3 CD Roms) would not load. I went back and the company GAVE me another Pack (so now I have two!) - but the second copy is doing the same thing. No luck installing! This is a very reputable dealer and everything was new in the factory original boxes, so I don't suspect any monkey business with the keys.
> 
> 
> Here is some info on what I've got and done:
> 
> 
> I have the Arcade Legends 1 Cocktail (originally came with 50 games)
> 
> OS Version is 3.02
> 
> 
> As per the installation instruction:
> 
> - I placed the Dragon's Lair Install CD #1 into the cdrom
> 
> - powered down the machine
> 
> - waited a few seconds
> 
> - powered up the machine
> 
> - attached the key to the USB cable
> 
> - observed that the key lights up solid, then flashes, then goes solid again
> 
> - that's it! - nothing else happens - it just never loads.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I now have two copies of this kit. Two sets of disks and two keys. I've tried everything I can think of - any help guys?


----------



## BigShowGM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14896583
> 
> 
> Maybe you have a version for Arcade Legends 2 or Ultimate. Mine installed fine.



I don't think this one is a AL2 or a Ultimate since it only came with the 50 games. I believe all of the AL2's and Ultimate's came with around 100 games standard. But even still - wouldn't it install anyway?


To your recollection, was your install procedure the same as I outlined?


One more thing, do you know of a way to test the cdrom so I can verify it is reading the discs?


Thanks again!


----------



## BigShowGM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14896583
> 
> 
> Maybe you have a version for Arcade Legends 2 or Ultimate. Mine installed fine.



Sorry - just re-read your post and I misunderstood what you meant. Both boxes say Arcade Legends 1.0 or higher.


Thanks


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigShowGM* /forum/post/14897932
> 
> 
> Sorry - just re-read your post and I misunderstood what you meant. Both boxes say Arcade Legends 1.0 or higher.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, dont recall how i did it. I just followed the instructions and it worked. Cant find instructions right now. Try asking the guy at the email i gave you. Did he have any new games not posted on the first page of this thread?


----------



## BigShowGM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigShowGM* /forum/post/14896193
> 
> 
> I found a dealer locally that had a few upgrade game packs. I bought a 50 Game Mega Pack, Midway Classics 1 Pack and a Dragon's Lair Pack from them. The Mega (Key Only) and the Midway (Key Only) Packs loaded flawlessly - but the Dragon's Lair Pack (Key + 3 CD Roms) would not load. I went back and the company GAVE me another Pack (so now I have two!) - but the second copy is doing the same thing. No luck installing! This is a very reputable dealer and everything was new in the factory original boxes, so I don't suspect any monkey business with the keys.
> 
> 
> Here is some info on what I've got and done:
> 
> 
> I have the Arcade Legends 1 Cocktail (originally came with 50 games)
> 
> OS Version is 3.02
> 
> 
> As per the installation instruction:
> 
> - I placed the Dragon's Lair Install CD #1 into the cdrom
> 
> - powered down the machine
> 
> - waited a few seconds
> 
> - powered up the machine
> 
> - attached the key to the USB cable
> 
> - observed that the key lights up solid, then flashes, then goes solid again
> 
> - that's it! - nothing else happens - it just never loads.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I now have two copies of this kit. Two sets of disks and two keys. I've tried everything I can think of - any help guys?



Thanks to the generous troubleshooting tips from Jim at Tony's Games, I managed to complete the installation of my Dragon's Lair Pack. Turns out I had a dead BIOS battery and a bad ribbon cable on my CDROM drive.


Once I replaced the CR2032 battery, booted into BIOS to reset the boot order and replaced that bad ribbon cable, my AL1 started begging for the Dragon's Lair discs! Every disc loaded without issue and now I'm swinging my sword to save the Princess (don't try to analyze that)!


Thanks to all who offered suggestions - especially Jim. He is a Rock Star in Arcade Legend Land...All Hail Jim!


----------



## BigShowGM

Ok - I may have gotten carried away, but I bought out the discontinued inventory from a local factory authorized vendor. I have a total of about 20 new authentic game packs and have put a few on ebay to try my luck. Dragon's Lair, Mega Pack and Midway Treasures 1 are all running at no reserve if anybody is interested!


I'm not trying to get rich - I'm just hoping to cover my costs and keep a set for myself. Any help spreading the word would be appreciated!


Here is the link: http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/bigshowauctions 


I hope it is ok to post this here - if not please let me know. I'm not looking to make any enemies! - Thanks!


----------



## cinortcele

pm sent



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigShowGM* /forum/post/14989703
> 
> 
> Ok - I may have gotten carried away, but I bought out the discontinued inventory from a local factory authorized vendor. I have a total of about 20 new authentic game packs and have put a few on ebay to try my luck. Dragon's Lair, Mega Pack and Midway Treasures 1 are all running at no reserve if anybody is interested!
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to get rich - I'm just hoping to cover my costs and keep a set for myself. Any help spreading the word would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Here is the link: http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/bigshowauctions
> 
> 
> I hope it is ok to post this here - if not please let me know. I'm not looking to make any enemies! - Thanks!


----------



## rampado

Hi...I just bought an Arcade Legends 2. I have started looking through the threads, and seem to find some conflicting information. I hope one of you can help me out.


Is AL2 upgradable with game packs ? I visited the website (Chicago Gaming Corporation) and it appears AL 1 is upgradable, but not sure about 2. I seem to read about people having game packs for AL2 on this thread, but would like to know for sure if they are available.


The game came with 125 games, but there are a few classics I would like to get like Pac-Man, Dragons Lair, plus others.


Thanks in advance for any help clarifying this.


----------



## cinortcele

Good Luck on finding the classics. There is an upgrade. Seems like it was about 300 but contains crap. The AL3 will be out soon.


----------



## BigShowGM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rampado* /forum/post/15375320
> 
> 
> Hi...I just bought an Arcade Legends 2. I have started looking through the threads, and seem to find some conflicting information. I hope one of you can help me out.
> 
> 
> Is AL2 upgradable with game packs ? I visited the website (Chicago Gaming Corporation) and it appears AL 1 is upgradable, but not sure about 2. I seem to read about people having game packs for AL2 on this thread, but would like to know for sure if they are available.
> 
> 
> The game came with 125 games, but there are a few classics I would like to get like Pac-Man, Dragons Lair, plus others.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help clarifying this.



Welcome!

Read the thread.... especially post 71.


----------



## barhoram

I tried a little experiment with my Arcade Legends machine. I hooked a seperate PC up, and connected the joysticks (from the back) to the keyboard port of the PC. I can control a MAME fine. (And was even playing Galaga!!). However, when I connnected the Mame PC to the Arcade Legends monitor, I can not get a stable picture on the monitor, it is distorted horizontally....like it needs a de-gauss or something. Any ideas?? I tried different resoutions, etc on the PC..but couldn't get it to hold on the monitor.


----------



## cinortcele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhoram* /forum/post/15600290
> 
> 
> I tried a little experiment with my Arcade Legends machine. I hooked a seperate PC up, and connected the joysticks (from the back) to the keyboard port of the PC. I can control a MAME fine. (And was even playing Galaga!!). However, when I connnected the Mame PC to the Arcade Legends monitor, I can not get a stable picture on the monitor, it is distorted horizontally....like it needs a de-gauss or something. Any ideas?? I tried different resoutions, etc on the PC..but couldn't get it to hold on the monitor.



Your PC video card is going to be running at a much higher Hz range than needed for the 15kHz Monitor found in the Arcade Legends. You would need a special Arcade video card. They sell them online but I doubt you could find one local.


----------



## cinortcele

 Ultimarc 


Here is one of many. A bit pricey at almost $90 but they are a good company.


----------



## jimbo49735

hey guys new to this site and arcade legends i bought a new 2006 unit at a store that is going out of business. with out much research i bought it based on what the salesman told me .now mind you i am not unhappy with the game i love it so do my kids .but why i bought it was i was told it was upgradeable to 999 games ok thats good but i was interested because i could get galaga which i have wanted since i was i kid. so here is the trouble i cant return it and i cant afford another game any help on how to get galaga would be apprecaited

thanks so much jim
[email protected]


----------



## cinortcele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimbo49735* /forum/post/15833085
> 
> 
> hey guys new to this site and arcade legends i bought a new 2006 unit at a store that is going out of business. with out much research i bought it based on what the salesman told me .now mind you i am not unhappy with the game i love it so do my kids .but why i bought it was i was told it was upgradeable to 999 games ok thats good but i was interested because i could get galaga which i have wanted since i was i kid. so here is the trouble i cant return it and i cant afford another game any help on how to get galaga would be apprecaited
> 
> thanks so much jim
> [email protected]



If you are asking if someone has Galaga they can send you the easy answer is No. Besides the legality issue the way games are loaded makes it impossible to share between machines, unless of course you know what you are doing. But you would have to have a new unused flash drive and those packs were fairly rare.


As for 999 games, that must be some theoretical limit as they have never come close to offering that many games and there is plenty of space on the internal hard drive for more than that. Your best shot is to find someone that has one left in their stock and just bite the bullet. You can get some good deals if you look hard enough.


Or you can replace your hard drive and put Windows and MAME on it and have over 4000 games on it.


----------



## barhoram

Anyone interested in a PC (XP based) that will work with your arcade legends game to run MAME, Nintendo, N64, SNES, etc games, PM me.


My friends original arcade legends pc died, and we set out to design a drop-in replacement. Works unbelievablly well. We've got an extra one that we built. Visual Pinball and PinMame are incredible. So is NBA Jam







I will be swapping mine out over the weekend.


----------



## arcadestuff

I took apart my arcade legends and did the following. (bought a hard drive selector, installed a 500 gig sata with converter to ide). Installed windows xp. So now, before the unit powers on, you can choose which hard drive to boot from. MAME + Ultracade without a second pc.


Total cost about 120-150 dollars pending selector and harddrive you choose.


Have fun, it works easy.


PS: My unit has a dell 128M ram, 40 gig hard drive in a generic chasis. They emulate a jamma harness with a usb trackball.


Interesting enough, the unit has 12" at the base you could slide a second pc in if you want and then buy one of those belkin control 2 pc's with 2 ps2 links (usb, etc).


Post more later.. Toodles.


----------



## akastaff

I have just bought a cab and sat inside is a Ultracade machine & I/O. Initially it wouldnt power up but after a PSU change it came to life. The CD drive contained a system Install CD and the machine was booted up from it and the Format & Install open selected, all went well and the OS installed and up popped the Operators Menu.


Now would seem there are no games initially installed and after some reading there appears to be a missing 80+ Game Pack CD ?. Looking at the contents of the install CD there is a directory with a load of games in it, presumably to be installed.... soooo.


Tried the ADD Games bit of the menu, up pops the MCID and Enter Code...


Now I'm stumped, no unlock code , the OS installed is V3.52.


Is there somewhere I can call to get the unlock code generated ?, believe it was once done via the web.


I'm very tech minded but have no experience of these units though would be a shame to ditch it.


Any help, advice etc would be greatly appreiciated.


Thx in advance.


----------



## cinortcele

Contact GlobalVR at (408)597-3435 and ask for 'tech support'



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akastaff* /forum/post/16026542
> 
> 
> I have just bought a cab and sat inside is a Ultracade machine & I/O. Initially it wouldnt power up but after a PSU change it came to life. The CD drive contained a system Install CD and the machine was booted up from it and the Format & Install open selected, all went well and the OS installed and up popped the Operators Menu.
> 
> 
> Now would seem there are no games initially installed and after some reading there appears to be a missing 80+ Game Pack CD ?. Looking at the contents of the install CD there is a directory with a load of games in it, presumably to be installed.... soooo.
> 
> 
> Tried the ADD Games bit of the menu, up pops the MCID and Enter Code...
> 
> 
> Now I'm stumped, no unlock code , the OS installed is V3.52.
> 
> 
> Is there somewhere I can call to get the unlock code generated ?, believe it was once done via the web.
> 
> 
> I'm very tech minded but have no experience of these units though would be a shame to ditch it.
> 
> 
> Any help, advice etc would be greatly appreiciated.
> 
> 
> Thx in advance.


----------



## akastaff

OK had a word with Global and they gave me 2 part numbers, one for a new OS disk 3.9 and the 86 game base pack CD.


What I am puzzled about is the System CD I have which re-installed 3.52 OS flawless also has an UPGRADE directory on it, this appears to contain 134 game files all with the extension .GAM and 2 other files, one being the CDKey which is all 0's and the file ALL.PAK ????


Surely these are games but how to get them from the CD to the machine is a mystery, begining to wonder if it is even a legit OS disk and not some "hacked" one !!!!


Any clues ?, cos I'm baffled and got a nice system that does nothing


----------



## cinortcele

So they didn't help you? Try:


Robert Kelly

Chicago Gaming Company

Technical Support

(708) 780-0070 ex. 4851


Can you post a pic of the CD? And respond with a directory listing of the root directory.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akastaff* /forum/post/16028811
> 
> 
> OK had a word with Global and they gave me 2 part numbers, one for a new OS disk 3.9 and the 86 game base pack CD.
> 
> 
> What I am puzzled about is the System CD I have which re-installed 3.52 OS flawless also has an UPGRADE directory on it, this appears to contain 134 game files all with the extension .GAM and 2 other files, one being the CDKey which is all 0's and the file ALL.PAK ????
> 
> 
> Surely these are games but how to get them from the CD to the machine is a mystery, begining to wonder if it is even a legit OS disk and not some "hacked" one !!!!
> 
> 
> Any clues ?, cos I'm baffled and got a nice system that does nothing


----------



## jeffsandquist

I own an Ultimate Arcade, I love the fact that it just works (solid state) and no dealing with PC boot times, etc.


The game collection is lacking though. Has anyone been through the process of using the fact that it has JAMMA connections to use a board like this in it?

jammaboards.com/store/1069-in-1-games-family-multigame-system/prod_243.html


----------



## SOSFUERHOLZER

does anyone know where (other than ebay) to find add on games for the arcade legends 1 machine?


----------



## cinortcele

search google but the best place is ebay. I have filled mine up for a fraction of the cost of just 1 at retail pricing.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOSFUERHOLZER* /forum/post/16320078
> 
> 
> does anyone know where (other than ebay) to find add on games for the arcade legends 1 machine?



post #71


----------



## Vboy6575

I am trying to find the Neo Geo Game pack for Arcade Legends but can not locate it. Does anyone know where I can buy it?


Thanks-

Jason
[email protected]


----------



## Vboy6575

Got it. Thanks Guys!


----------



## humanoidx

Well, isn't this nice?









http://www.gamesetwatch.com/2009/08/...ultracades.php


----------



## shamus

Looks like were all going to court!


----------



## whiskey > work

i ain't readin all that


----------



## BananasRUS

Hello everyone! My name is Paul and I have an older model Arcade legends machine that has been acting up lately. I had an "authorized repairman" service it a couple of years ago and he told me that I needed a new hard drive. Just FYI...........my Arcade Legends is about 5 years old and uses the white desktop-style case computer.


I called the service tech because my machine kept shutting off whenever I hit the "Exit" button. When he finished his job, all of he games I had added on have been removed. All of the original factory-installed games work fine and the machine does not shut off any longer when I hit the "Exit" button.


I have three questions for you guys and gals, if you would be so kind: First, do you think I really need a new hard-drive and if so, can I install it myself if I do not know much about computers?


Second, if I re-install the games I added-on later, like ones in the Mega Pack, the Sports Pack, etc., will I have the same problem with the "Exit" button as before? If so, does it really matter that this happens or is damage being done to the game when it does?


Lastly, and this is going to sound like a stupid question, but where the heck is the battery compartment for the CR-2032 battery? None of my literature tells me where it is and I am unable to locate anything on the computer that looks like a battery compartment!


Any advice or suggestions you can give me will be greatly appreciated and I want to thank you all in advance for your help!


----------



## davidrfoley

("I had an "authorized repairman" service it")


There are no such things as Authorized Repairmen for the Arcade Legends machines. That said, anyone familiar with Arcade Legends or UltraCade machine repair can work on it.


If your machine has a white case, then it was a computer that was built by Chicago Gaming and not by UltraCade Technologies. Chicago Gaming was authorized to build the computers inside. They mostly used DELL motherboards.


The shutting off when hitting the exit button was a grounding problem either at the button or on the I/O card, and had nothing to do with your computer.


("I have three questions for you guys and gals, if you would be so kind: First, do you think I really need a new hard-drive and if so, can I install it myself if I do not know much about computers?")


It's a standard PC hard drive, however you will need the unlock code to re-install the software.


("Second, if I re-install the games I added-on later, like ones in the Mega Pack, the Sports Pack, etc., will I have the same problem with the "Exit" button as before? If so, does it really matter that this happens or is damage being done to the game when it does?")


No, the games have nothing to do with your Exit button problem. You can just plug in your game packs and they will reinstall onto your system.


("Lastly, and this is going to sound like a stupid question, but where the heck is the battery compartment for the CR-2032 battery? ")


There is no compartment, it's on the motherboard of the computer.


----------



## PVJAG

I have a couple questions for you guys before I buy....


1) What is the difference between Ultimate Arcade 2 and Arcade Legends 2? Is one better than the other?


2) Is there an Arcade Legends 3 on the horizon? I saw some speculation earlier in the thread.


3) Where is the best place to find one for a decent price? I live in NE Florida.


Thanks for the help!!


----------



## toymaniac

I am contemplating getting an Ultracade system for my storefront, but need to find some game packs (mostly the Pac Man ones) in addition to the ones already included with the Ultracade system.


I tried contacting the person you listed earlier, but he hasn't responded in 2 weeks. Any good place to get game packs for the Ultracade/Arcade Legends machines?


Thanks for any help,


John C. Kula
[email protected]


----------



## jsheehan3

I have an opportunity to pick one of these up...less than a $1000, so it sounds like it may be a good hobby box. I've read the forum, any other resources that I should review? I've heard these things can run certain PC software, is that true? Or only AL games? Any guidance for a Noob is appreciated.


----------



## IBIRISH317

I just got one for $650.00 and it great mine just says Ultimate Arcade.How do you tell if it UA2 or UA2+ and whats the difference? I just installed the mega game pack with 50 additional games( which I got for $65.00 ) but I didn't have to take the back off I just opened the coin door and there is a USB port extention wire there!


----------



## robjschmitz

Hello all,


Does anyone have any games available for the Arcade Legends platform?


Thanks,


Rob
[email protected]


----------



## robjschmitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IBIRISH317* /forum/post/18143278
> 
> 
> I just got one for $650.00 and it great mine just says Ultimate Arcade.How do you tell if it UA2 or UA2+ and whats the difference? I just installed the mega game pack with 50 additional games( which I got for $65.00 ) but I didn't have to take the back off I just opened the coin door and there is a USB port extention wire there!



Where did you find games?


Thanks,


Rob


----------



## shamus

Been considering mame for my Arcade Legends. Can mame be programmed to rotate and split screens like my Legends cocktail does so well?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffsandquist* /forum/post/16097987
> 
> 
> I own an Ultimate Arcade, I love the fact that it just works (solid state) and no dealing with PC boot times, etc.
> 
> 
> The game collection is lacking though. Has anyone been through the process of using the fact that it has JAMMA connections to use a board like this in it?
> 
> jammaboards.com/store/1069-in-1-games-family-multigame-system/prod_243.html



Does Arcade Legends 1 have that connection???


----------



## ventaak

All of those oldies bring back memories. Especially Strider.


----------



## Rolandx

Hey guys,


Just picked up an Arcade Legends I. I love this game! Already ordered a replacement trackball as the one that it came with doesn't feel right. And I emailed the gentleman in that one post, looking for Galaga and a couple of other games to add on, although this one came with about a dozen USB drives with some great games.


The other issue with this AL is that the video is a little jittery (the display seems to go up and down very quickly), but only on certain games. This seems to happen only on some of the older games like Ms Pac Man. I suspect it has to do with a certain resolution. I read the post about the guy who rebooted and whacked the cabinet on the side. I opened it up from the back and reconnected all connectors, but she still has the jitters. Does anyone have any ideas I could try?


Cheers,

Roland


----------



## shamus

Try some of the knob settings on the moniter inside the cabinet?


Do you have any additional games not in the first post?


----------



## chamaway

Greetings!


We are in the process of building a new resort hotel... long story short we have an 8000 sq ft pub space that is very high end (4 bowling lanes, billiards, etc)...


We want to procure 4 or so arcade legend machines for free use, but are concerned about how the old school cabinets would look in the area...


We really want a "pedastal" type unit that can be used with 55" led tv's.... and thus blend into the decor....


SOOO.... was hoping one of the experts here might be able to point us in the right direction... Many Many thanks in advance for any insight...


Chris


----------



## WMKacsur

Chamaway, for connection to a 55 inch LCD mame would be a better choice. Mame can actually push high resolution graphics. Install a user friendly frontend with big selection elements and you'll be golden.


----------



## Nivram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhoram* /forum/post/18507470
> 
> 
> I just finished converting my Aracade Legends to Mame. Anyone interesetd in buying the original PC that came with my unit? Make me an offer. It is fully working with the full initial games and these (somewhat hard to find) add-ons: Pac Man, Ms Pac Man, Galaxian and Dig Dug.



So your computer would come with arcade legends start up disk and all game sticks? if so would you take $150 for it +$20 shipping to 43081 , using pay pal to protect us both

Nivram


----------



## mookie2661

Hi guys. I've been reading through this forum and found it helpful so far. I have a quick question though.


I have an upright Arcade Legends machine. Most if it works fine. the only problem is:


1) BOTH start buttons don't work and,

2) Buttons 2 and 3 don't work on the 1P side.


I ran the diagnostic and looked at the connections under the control stand and in the back.


Anyone heard of these issues or know how to correct it?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## tangsinlin

list too long


----------



## LeeMarvin359

I am working to convert my Arcade Legends to MAME.


(why?)

I had spent about $7000 putting 185 games on it and finally the HDD died. Now I can only restore the original games from the install disk - so I'm going all out and making it into MAME.


I have the software parts (frontend, emulation, roms) all worked out-

Maximus for FrontEnd

WinCab (aka DWJukebox) for MP3 Jukebox skin & player

MAME32 for MAME Emulator

NESTOPIA for NES Emulator

STELLA for Atari 2600 (what am i runnin some kinda museum?)

and some others just for kicks

These pieces are running great on a 2Ghz pc from spare parts-


I have the video refresh & resolution issues all worked out with a special ArcadeVGA video card (like the one in a previous thread) from Ultimarc


But now i'm stuck.


My Arcade Legends has all the HAPP controls boiled down to a small component board and from that it supplies video, audio, USB for Trackball, and PS2 for keyboard to a PC


My pc doesn't like the PS2 keyboard inputs from the joysticks/buttons. I imagine that the JOSHUA Operating System had it's own scheme (or probably drivers) that enabled the buttons/joysticks thru the keyboard inputs. Before I go back to DeVry to learn to write my own drivers I thought maybe somebody who has gotten over this hurdle could point me in the right direction? (I'm talking to you Barhoram & DavidRFoley)


Any help would be overwhelmingly rewarded!


----------



## meany

You need to be more specific when you say the controls and computer don't get along.


Do the controls respond to the games at all? do they just make the wrong moves in the games?


You may have to remap the controls using the tab button in mame.

http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/inde...board,1.0.html


----------



## LeeMarvin359

No doubt - I should have specified (but if i was that smart i'd have fixed it by now!)


But I have made progress and found that converting my Arcade Legends to MAME much harder than making cheese sandwiches!


Here is a link to the USBLinx PCB board which is what exists between a PC and the HAPP Controls/Trackball and Video and Speakers...


Ok the URL goes here but I'm too new to include URL's... Look for it in a future post from me sometime.


I couldn't get the buttons & joysticks to give me any output that could be read by a PC - and I'm not sure what I was smoking because later on I was able to reset everything (with better timing) and i was getting output. The document at the above link says it should communicate using standard keybord (ASCII) and when i went all the way down to the BIOS level, sure enough, the joystick thumbed thru the BIOS options fine.


So... Then I had to remap all my keys to overcome some missing (#5) buttons due to the 'no coins' policies on the AL. Ultracade really went the extra mile to keep from implementing any kind of coinage features. So far as to leave the wires and pins out of the Jamma connector and even put a big grommet securing the board where those pins would go in (like mid-connector).


After that I moved to video - and chased my tail for about a day! The card I got from Ultimarc would only light up the Wells Gardner for about 10 to 30 seconds before shutting off. I didn't realize that I needed the 'extended' desktop in windows to enable the PC monitor off the other port and I couldn't VNC into my system from another PC because it thought the monitor was in some screen saver mode!!! UGH I was tearing my hair out and on my second bourbon when Andy from Ultimarc talked me off the ledge!


That's when I really started to concentrate on the USBLinx and the above document which details the 'heartbeat' function. It seems that if the PC crashes then things go best if the USBLinx and PC reset together. So the USBLinx counts up to 29+ seconds and resets all day long... unless it gets a signal from the keyboard to turn on NUM LOCK (which resets the 29+ second clock).


SO (deep breath)... I was able to find a cute little program that flashes the LED's on the keyboard (CAPS, NUM, Scroll Lock) make it start when windows boots and BAM!!! I got video!


There is more but I need to go have a tranquilizer now and collect myself. This damn thing is gonna be even more cool because the guys that made it intentionally and expressly did NOT want anybody like me doing anything like this to it!


----------



## gandalfnet

Lee please post more!


I just picked up a nice Arcade Legends with the computer crashed, would rather run MAME on it


thanks for the good work!


Cheers!


----------



## LeeMarvin359

Ok - today's lesson was solving the USBLinx NUMLOCK heartbeat issue.


Background-

The USBLinx resets every 29.183 seconds unless it gets a NumLock toggle from the PC. Ultracade had a 'virtual keyboard' command sent to keep the system from resetting. This feature was implemented to ensure that the PC and USBLinx would reset together in the event of a PC Crash.


I had a program mentioned above that would flash the numlock led's and that works great but it needs user intervention which was causing me grief (cause ultimately i want the thing to boot to a frontend and be all accessible without keyboard and mouse)


I'm so proud of my feeble programming skillz!!!


Ok so I needed a NUMLOCK toggle every 30 seconds to avoid USBLinx reset, and I didn't plan on having a keyboard. What? I like to do things the hard way, what can I say?


So


Downloaded numlock.exe from this link-

Sorry but i'm too new to post links


This program can be run from command line and just add on' or off' to the end to specify


Downloaded sleep.exe from this link-

Sorry but i'm too new to post links


This will add a delay for a specified number of seconds (integer added after sleep.exe)


Then put that into a batch file by copying to notepad and saving as NumLockLoop.bat the following- (you have to change YourDirectoryHere path to wherever you put the numlock.exe & sleep.exe programs)


:BEGIN

C:\\YourDirectoryHere\

umlock.exe on

C:\\YourDirectoryHere\\Sleep 5

C:\\YourDirectoryHere\

umlock.exe off

C:\\YourDirectoryHere\\Sleep 5

GOTO BEGIN


This creates an infinite loop which toggles our NumLock but also opens a very annoying dos window.


So I asked the all mighty interweb


again too new to post links - hope to give credit to these sources after i gain URL posting privledges


And Voila!!!


Put this into a text file and save as NumLockLoop.VBS (you need to change the path to wherever you put the numlock.bat file - note that I haven't figured out how to stop this program once it is running in background besides reboot


Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")

obj = WshShell.Run("C:\\YourDirectoryHere\

umlockloop.bat", 0)

set WshShell = Nothing


The NumLockLoop.VBS then gets a shortcut created and sent to the windows startup file (so it starts when the computer boots) and thereafter I have my Num Lock Command sent at my chosen interval.


The only thing to keep track of is that -


Numlock.exe

Sleep.exe

NumLockLoop.bat


all have to exist and you have to keep the directories correct (don't move them or the VBS program won't work).


----------



## LeeMarvin359

OOPS-


when creating the NumLockLoop.bat file the sleep command needs to be specified with the .exe extention - sorry...


:BEGIN


C:\\YourDirectoryHere\\Numlock.exe on

C:\\YourDirectoryHere\\Sleep.exe 5

C:\\YourDirectoryHere\\Numlock.exe off

C:\\YourDirectoryHere\\Sleep.exe 5


GOTO BEGIN


Again, this file gets created by you pasting the text into notepad and saving (dropdown all files) as NumLockLoop.bat


----------



## LeeMarvin359

AHHH! My favorite part - the play testing!


Well, i still have issues but we're past the biggest ones. At a point now where system is functional enough to play games and endure some rigorous play testing.


While testing for a few hours last night I'm coming up with plenty of ticky-tack issues that I'm sure the MAME community could tell me how to fix quickly and for free, right? Although I'm afraid many of my issues will be Arcade Legends specific.


First of all some of my games won't exit properly.

It seems like the executables sometimes get the full attention of the PC and the front end is not getting the commands to exit (letter J in my case corresponds to the exit button). I have tried setting the background priority (high and low) also tried configuring numerous keystrokes for exit and even tried to VNC into the system from a laptop and give an ESC or ^C and still nothing. And the problem (while close) is not absolute - occasionally it WILL exit those games - sometimes on command and sometimes after multiple tries. I'm using Maximus as a frontend but a former industry leader told me to try hyperspin (so it might be frontend specific and i might try another FE).


Second is the trackball/mouse conflict.

Seems that the Arcade Legends uses the PS2 for all joysticks/buttons and USB for the trackball. If I connect a mouse (ps2 or usb) then the usb trackball doesn't get recognized AND if I connect the USB trackball then I seem to be losing my ps2 joystick & button inputs. Right now it works fine with a PS2 mouse plugged into the ps2 mouse port and the joysticks/buttons plugged PS2 to the keyboard port. At some point i need to make their trackball work happily with their joysticks/buttons. As for now I'm not playing trackball games.


Also unusual was that with the USB trackball plugged in I also seemed to lose my NumLockLoop program effectiveness and the system goes dark in 10 to 30 seconds. AND it seems that since running the NumLockLoop in the background my FrontEnd is not the default ACTIVE application. In other words my FE comes up full screen and ready but you need to 'click' somewhere on the screen before it is the 'Active' window or application being handled by windows.


No wonder Ultracade used their own OS.


What else? Um, game lists in the frontend need tailoring. My jukebox skin needs to work at lower resolutions so i can read the songs (probably need less intensive skin). Some games need screenshots added and resolution settings tweaked. Hard to stay focused now that it will play games.


Many of my issues probably go away if i start using a more common Jamma interface and stop trying to dance with this USBLinx card.


I will try to post some URL's to see if I can give some credit to where i found these things...


USBLinx Info-
http://service.globalvr.com/download...r_Doc_v02H.pdf 


Numlock.exe-
http://www.rjlsoftware.com/software/utility/numlock/ 


Sleep.exe-
http://www.computerhope.com/dutil.htm


----------



## LeeMarvin359

Fixed my trackball/mouse issues.


The USBLinx doc in the previous page says when available DON'T use the ps2 port. Use the USB only for everything.


That didn't seem to work before but again, not sure what I was smoking cause it's working now. I simply connected the video, audio, and USB from the USBLinx and it works for the trackball (as mouse cursor) and joysticks and buttons. (I also disconnected my keyboard and mouse)


I used a free program called AutoHotKey-
http://www.autohotkey.com/ 


I downloaded and installed and was able to use it to create a text file which gets saved with the .ahk extention. I think the program went something like this


^1::LButton


^2::RButton


There was more to it from the example in the tutorial program but these lines that I added made the Left and Right mouse buttons click when I press Control+1 (left click) and Control+2 (right click). These buttons map to the Player1 Action button1(Control) and the 1player(1)/2player(2) start buttons. The text file with the .ahk extention gets compiled (right click, compile) and becomes executable (.exe). Then this executable gets put into the startup folder so it starts with windows. Goodbye Mouse, Hello Trackball.


Now at this point I have these apps (among others) running in the background and set to start when windows starts:


NumLockLoop.VBS - to keep USBLinx from resetting by toggling NumLock

Cntrl2_LMouse.EXE - my autohotkey program to give me left/right click ability

VNC.EXE - this is a (free) program that allows me to remotely control the PC

FrontEnd program - to boot to the front end and become the only thing you see when the system boots


Heartbeat issue with trackball? Got rid of the NumLockLoop shortcut in the startup files and simply put the NumLockLoop.VBS program there. That seems to ensure that it starts up and keeps my heartbeat issues from allowing a USBLinx reset.


So, my only issue left is that my frontend isn't the active window after booting up - but I just give a mouse click and it becomes the active window. After that you'd think things would go smoothly? Think again...


Coming up next... why does the trackball work as the mouse in all applications except MAME?


----------



## LeeMarvin359

Again, it was me... not the machine.


My trackball was working great as a mouse AND the joysticks and buttons were all doing great - so why wasn't i able to use the trackball on my MAME games?


I edited the MAME.ini file in the MAME folder and changed the line


mouse 0


to


mouse 1


So why wasn't it still working?!!!


Cause that's not the mame.ini file I needed to edit, thats why!


The REAL MAME.ini file is in the ini directory! Sure enough, there were .ini files for all the games in there and when I got down to mame there was the mame.ini file. And sure enough it said


mouse 0


So I changed it to mouse 1 and saved it and immediately played trackball games!!! Oh god, I can finally die in peace!! This damn thing works! Again!

BETTER THAN EVER!!!


If anyone else is using Wincab Jukebox (DWJukebox) I created a 24 track skin that solved my resolution issues with the Wells Gardner Monitor. If anybody's interested just let me know and I will try to hook you up.


----------



## jackals7

Hi all,


Well this is my first post but I have been an avid onlooker for a while. I hope I'm asking this is the right place. I currently have an Arcade Legends 2 with the add on pack. So it has 145 games. The system and cabinet are in mint condition. In fact if I still had the box I could post as new in box. (I wouldn't really do that seeing its not new) I just don't play it very much. I'm more into pins then arcade. So I'm curious what a fair asking price would be? I do have pictures but won't bother with them until I post for sale. Just curious on everyones thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## purple6816

Great thread. Good info. But, I never got the key to my Ultimate Arcade. Anyone willing to copy theirs for me and send it to me.? I have never been in my machine and would like to see whats inside. Can anyone help PM me.


----------



## jdworsky

We were at friends' house l couple of weekends ago, and tried to play their Arcade Legends game. It sounds like they haven't played it in a while, and everytime you spun the trackball, it would reboot to the game selection screen. Is this a known issue, or does anything jump out at you experts out there?


----------



## barhoram

I've upgraded our custom built Aracade Legends MAME PC that is set up to boot into MAME (Maximus Arcade Front End + all of the MAME ROMs) using the Arcade Legends Cabinet, controls, etc. Anyone intersted in buying it, PM me. Just drop it in the back, hook up the monitor and USB connections to it, and you've got one kick ass MAME, with Jukebox, etc.


Also have the original Arcade Legends PC with all of the standard games + PacMan, MsPacMan, DigDug if anyone is intersted. Just PM Me.


----------



## gandalfnet

Has anyone gotten around the issue with the USBLINX board?


if you run it with USB only connection and press a bunch of the buttons on the 2nd player the board will lock up and just keep repeating the keypress "a"


player one works fine.


it seems if you plug in both the ps2 and the USB like the folks with the origional arcadelegends OS running it will work, but I cannot get it working right in XP Pro with both usb and ps2 plugged in, anyone have any luck?


----------



## shamus

Anyone ever get the Neogeo pack working on the cocktail table?


----------



## ArcadeLegands

Interested in buying all game packs


Arcade Legends 1 Machine



please send me an email with price and game packs you have


thanks


[email protected]


----------



## kirbenzl

Does anyone have any of the non-official game pack cd's that still worked in loading games on to the Arcade Legends machine? e.g., the posting below?


barhoram02-03-07, 05:13 AM

It was a floor room model that we talked them down on the price. As for the pac man pack, this was actually a old(er) microsoft cd-rom game pack for a pc that for whatever reason installs those games onto arcade legends machines. Actually, from what I have read, the games are aleady on the machine, something from the cd causes them to activate and show up in the menu....the dealer already had these on the machine (Ms Pack Man was what got my wife interesed in the machine) when we got it. You can find the cd's on ebay for around $100.00. The local dealer by me has a couple for sale for around that price as well.


----------



## shamus

I don't know of any cd except the dragons lair pack. All the other games are available on a USB drive as listed in the first post of this thread. Contact the guy in post 71... not sure if he is still around though.


----------



## barhoram

deleted


----------



## cmdrdave

I just bought an Arcade Legends table top on craigslist for my waiting room... I tried on google and ebay to find more game packs but having no luck.


Does anyone have any game packs for sale? please email me:

[email protected] 


and thanks.


----------



## Sakina2011


I think I actually saw this for sale at Cosco once when I went in. Online Games , Free MMORPG and Free RPG are the best !


----------



## kycop19

I just aquired three new arcade legends machines. I am putting them in our fire dept, I put on a free game, movie food night for the kids in our town. Is there any downloads for the extra game packs etc. Does anyone have any they would email me. I am assuming you can put the games on a usb stick and plug into the usb cable inside the fron of the machines?


----------



## gsearles

Thought some may benefit from these links - people like me who want an arcade system but don't want to spend $2000-$3000. Have been researching options that are less expensive and more flexible than the pre-configured units.


Have decided to get one of these cabinets for $399:

http://www.recroommasters.com/x_arca...m-xt-arc-t.htm 


Also need to get the Tankstick controller ($199)

http://www.xgaming.com/store/arcade-...es-usb-cables/ 


Using an old laptop with Windows XP that I no longer use computer as my computer, and a used 19" Dell 4x3 LCD monitor I got on Kijiji for $60. Also need a $20 set of PC speakers to tuck up inside the cabinet.


Should be a good setup for very reasonable cost.











Only skills required are:


Assembling pre-cut cabinet

Installing MAME and a MAME front-end and configuring the settings on the computer. This will take some time but enjoyable for a techie type.


----------



## Nosdoumit

How's it going so I bought an ultimate arcade 2 machine with a 100 games on it, however I took the back off of the machine and have still be unable to locate the sd card so if anyone could help me with that it would be much appreciated. Second i was wondering where a good place to pick up gamepacks would be, that is once I locate the sd card.


----------



## Nosdoumit

I have a ultimate arcade 2 and am looking for game packs so if you could email prices and details on the games included it would be much appreciated.


Thanks

Salim

[email protected]


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kycop19* /forum/post/21663826
> 
> 
> I just aquired three new arcade legends machines. I am putting them in our fire dept, I put on a free game, movie food night for the kids in our town. Is there any downloads for the extra game packs etc. Does anyone have any they would email me. I am assuming you can put the games on a usb stick and plug into the usb cable inside the fron of the machines?



If you have three Arcade Legend 1 machines, you are pretty much done with putting new games on it. Hundreds of games WERE available back in the mid-2000s. But the USB sticks that the games came on are few and far between, and any that are in the possession of previous owners are "locked/married" to that specific hard drive. Once you install them, they can't be installed to a different Arcade Legends machine. Those packs also cost AL1 owners hundreds of dollars back when they were offered. Sorry, no "free" email solutions are available. You're lucky to have three working machines, IMO.


----------



## firepowr

I just recently got an UA2/AL2, and I was wondering if the monitor can be replaced with those new LCD 26" monitors from Wells Gardner or Vision Pro. It states that those LCDs were made as great alternatives for our 25" crt monitors.



Also, has anyone here converted their monitor to face upright rather than having it laid back into the cabinet? I'm thinking about converting the UA2/AL2 into a mame cabinet and by getting the monitor to be upright I can also add light gun games to it.


----------



## buffbenj

I have a 9500ur AL2 machine, with the Sports package added via USB. I really want to try to find the Pac Family package on USB. Anyone know any links? Is the USB de-activated for use on other machines after installation?


----------



## JFD3838

I have an arcade legends 3 game, looking for add on game packs (defender, stargate, etc). Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kycop19

So what cd that that Microsoft made puts the games onto the cabinet and how do you do it. Couldn't you just download the rom of the cd burn it then install if it can't be found?


----------



## kycop19

Strange how there is no ,ore info on these machines anywhere on the net. How to's etc.


----------



## pbrownemail

So did you get your system up and running? Also do you know where you can get the USB drives to add more games?


----------



## barhoram

I converted my Arcade Legends cabinet into a full-blown MAME cabinet a few years ago. Just recently upgraded the MAME PC. If anyone is interested in buying the PC for their machine, shoot me a PM. Should drop right in and let you run all of the MAME Rom's etc from the cabinet. Wow the Neo-Geo ones are fantastic on this machine!


----------



## kycop19

Pm sent to ya


----------



## kycop19

Put mame pc n amd now monitor scrolling will not quit..Any suggestion on how to get monitor to stop scrolling I've adjusted adjusted adjusted , it will not work this is the monitor Neotec s500

50-60 hz. 2005 model


----------



## kycop19

I will pay anyone that has experience can come adjust monitor out ( anyone know any one from Kentucky or Indiana area )


----------



## kycop19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kycop19*  /t/798936/arcade-legends-owner-thread/240#post_23242407
> 
> 
> I will pay anyone that has experience can come adjust monitor out ( anyone know any one from Kentucky or Indiana area )



Can anyone point ,y I'm the direction of someone near Louisville ky area that can adjust this for my cab


----------



## Daniel Butler

Has anyone tried to image the drive? I love the front end for these machines but can't seem to find it.


----------



## khartg

Hi,


I have an arcade legends 2 with a worn out bulb for the exit game button. The bulb is a CML 658 but apparently is not easily found. Regular 658 bulbs appear much longer in height. Does anyone know where I can get the correct replacement bulb?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## webjanet


When we play our Arcade Legends, suddenly the DELL logo starts scrolling across the screen and then it resets back to the main menu.  Here is video of it happening: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxK2Th-BdWyBWPL65_A8Y8uzY1AX8MJsv  Does anyone know what to do? I called Tech Support and they couldn't help me.


----------



## barhoram

Looks like the PC (mounted on a shelf inside the cabinet) is crashing/rebooting. It's just a standard Dell PC in a metal enclosure that runs the arcade legends software. Best bet would be to probably replace the standard arcade legends PC and put a new one in that runs MAME. This is what I did to my Arcade Legends, and its all around a much better setup. You can PM me if you want more info.


----------



## kycop19

Is it possible to just convert to 60n1 jamma?


----------



## yuriijos

Hey folks, new to the site and just picked up a lightly used Arcade Legends 1 video game unit. It looks almost new besides a few dings due to moving it and think I got a great price on it $900.00. Pretty decent right? I have several questions right off the bat. I have a game list of 63 games and from what I could gather some of these games are listed on different game packs. Anyway, I want to add more games and is the only way by buying these expensive game packs that you see? From doing a search, the PAC family isn't even available anymore and is there any other ways to get these games? There are quite a few games I want to get but I don't see spending that much on seperate game packs just to get the handful I want. Anyway would great to hear from all of you AL owners on any advise for maintaining this game, thoughts or direction towards getting new games, and remarks for my purchase.


----------



## thebocop

barhoram said:


> Looks like the PC (mounted on a shelf inside the cabinet) is crashing/rebooting. It's just a standard Dell PC in a metal enclosure that runs the arcade legends software. Best bet would be to probably replace the standard arcade legends PC and put a new one in that runs MAME. This is what I did to my Arcade Legends, and its all around a much better setup. You can PM me if you want more info.


Greetings! I have a chance to get an Arcade Legends 2 machine for about 500$.

It works fine but I know I will want to "upgrade" this thing in the future, do you think you would tell me what I would need and if this is possible? I read alot on here about how people are having an issue with the USBLinx PCB board.... So maybe since this thing has HAPP controls, just replace that out eventually with a new one to directly go into the monitor and new PC? 

Just curious on the easiest way to convert this in the future. If you have any info it would be much appreciated. 

thank you so much


----------



## TK604

Greetings,

I just joined because I have an Arcade Legends Ultracade (first generation stand up) and am looking of info on how to install Return of Arcade. I have bought several packs but I really want to add these games as well. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## barhoram

From memory.....just put the CD in the player inside the PC in the unit. It should auto run and add the icons to the game wheel. It's been quite some time since I replaced the PC with a MAME unit..but I think that's how we did it. 

I'd highly recommend going with a MAME PC with Hyperspin. Makes is 50X more enjoyable.


----------



## UltimateArcade2

Hi all,

I have an Ultimate Arcade 2 machine, uses the SD card.

The Hanaho/Jamma circuit board that houses the SD card has gone bad. Chicago gaming no longer carries replacement boards and their helpful technical person tried to flash an operating system on it, to no avail.

Has anyone here replaced their Ultimate Arcade 2 board before? Where did you find a replacement? Will another type board work in it's place? 

Once I get the board returned, I can post a pic of the board for more specifics.

Thanks in advance for your input. The cabinet is dead in the water at this point.


----------



## jeffsims

*Arcade Legends 2*

I purchased an Arcade Legends 2 game in 2009. It is fun and I really like it. I heard that there was an expansion pack that would put Galaxian and Pac Man on the machine. Where can I get such an add on? Also how much would it cost?


----------



## jeffsims

Did anyone ever respond to your inquiry? I want o upgrade my AL2 as well.


Jeff




thebocop said:


> Greetings! I have a chance to get an Arcade Legends 2 machine for about 500$.
> 
> It works fine but I know I will want to "upgrade" this thing in the future, do you think you would tell me what I would need and if this is possible? I read alot on here about how people are having an issue with the USBLinx PCB board.... So maybe since this thing has HAPP controls, just replace that out eventually with a new one to directly go into the monitor and new PC?
> 
> Just curious on the easiest way to convert this in the future. If you have any info it would be much appreciated.
> 
> thank you so much


----------



## Dude111

shamus said:


> I finally got one of these. Very happy with it(except price). Its an extremely well built beautiful cabinet, excellent menu system and flawless game play control.
> For those that dont know what it is, look here: http://www.chicago-gaming.com/alegends.php
> Its basically a multi-game arcade that allows you to download game packs(sold separately of course).


 
That looks nice.....

The thing I dont like about those is THEY DONT LOOK OR SOUND AS GOOD AS THE ORIGINAL 80s game.... I have 3 emulators (Mame,atari 2600 and coleco) and they are close but have digital artifacts which I do not like..... I would MUCH RATHER play these games on thier original versions if possible! (in analog so to speak) but It isnt really that easy I guess....... 

I DO HAVE ANOTHER COLECO AND ATARI I GOT MONTHS AGO But The joysticks with my coleco arent very good and I dont have a plug in cord for my atari  (I would LOVE playing my cartridges again)


----------



## barhoram

need to verify which version of arcade legends you have...

back by where the PC sits in the back, check to see if you have one of these on the right hand side?

http://service.globalvr.com/downloads/ultracade/components/040-USBLNXM-UCT_USBlinx_User_Doc_v02H.pdf



As sold, the Arcade Legends had a off the shelf dell motherboard running some special software that emulated the arcade games. A "MAME" PC is just another PC that would run Windows and a different windows program (MAME) to emulate games. The upside is that instead of the 40 or so that came with Arcade Legends, you could run close to all 4000 coin-ops games. 

If you have the USBLinx in your cabinet, I've interfaced a standard PC running with it---which is what you need. It's definitely not a Geek Squad thing though as out of the box, a standard video card won't work with the big arcade monitor.....and there are some other pitfalls that one needs to address on the PC to get it to work correctly.


----------



## djjefft

*Arcade Legends video help*

Hello all

Been a bit since I have been here as my AL1 has been running well...but we moved and upon plugging in the machine, the video is doing a weird scrolling. (see still shot attached).

I did pull the back off to see if there was some sort of horizontal or vertical video adjustment, but didn't find anything.

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## shamus

there’s plenty of settings when you open up the side of it


----------



## djjefft

*Am I missing the H-HOLD adjustment?*



shamus said:


> there’s plenty of settings when you open up the side of it


am I missing the H-HOLD knob? If so, how do I get it replaced/repaired? The machine was moved many times over the last year, from one home to a moving truck to storage, to another truck to our new home. Could have fallen off, but I didn't see it inside the case.

Thanks all!


----------



## Melissa71

I have an Arcade Legends 2, so it could be different than yours.
My monitor adjustment has 8 knobs, so you might be missing a knob. I'm not sure what the part is called, a tv repair place or Chicago Gaming Company would be where I would start. Or maybe a forum for refurbishing arcade games, someone there might know what the part is called and where to buy it. That is, if you're missing it at all.


----------



## djjefft

*AL1 - P790 controller*

So I have called, posted on the website and even old school faxed Chicago-Gaming with no response. Kinda sad.

I did google this P790 controller and the 2-3 that I was able to find all had a missing H-HOLD control.

So I guess my question to AL1 owners is how can you adjust the Horizontal Hold? There are some controls in the back, but they appear to be more for color. (see attached pic). The right 3 are R-G-B from what I can tell. What about the left 2?

Maybe I am just not being patient enough with it, but I am having no success here.

Any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## djjefft

*So anyway....*

I am sure you have all been sitting on the edge of your seats wondering what the challenge was here.

Dead.

CMOS.

Battery.

Replace it. Reset setup. Working fine.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## headshothills

Not to bring up a dead subject, but I have a 2007 model Arcade Legends 2 that I havent had any issues with, but Id like to get the expansion pack for it... With it being an SD card for the expansion, is there something thats proprietary with the SD card for the Legends 2 that someone hasnt figured out how to copy, duplicate, or generate since Chicago isnt making them anymore. This seems like a no brainer, but not having any experience with it, figured id ask..


----------



## Melissa71

headshothills said:


> Not to bring up a dead subject, but I have a 2007 model Arcade Legends 2 that I havent had any issues with, but Id like to get the expansion pack for it... With it being an SD card for the expansion, is there something thats proprietary with the SD card for the Legends 2 that someone hasnt figured out how to copy, duplicate, or generate since Chicago isnt making them anymore. This seems like a no brainer, but not having any experience with it, figured id ask..


I've been looking for the expansion packs, too. I haven't had any luck finding any. If you find them, please let me know.


----------



## Jaybomb31

My machine boots up no problem but then get horizontal lines moving up screen. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jaybomb31

*Arcade legends 3*

Please help, just bought a used AL3 machine and is in excellent condition. Only problem is that after running a short time I get horizontal lines running up screen. I checked for interference but that’s not the problem. Any help GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## johnnyquest1426

maybe it is the monitor. try a different monitor if u can.


----------



## apinbalwiz

Hi Everyone


Brand new to this forum. Have an Arcade Legends 2 machine that I would like to convert to Mame to get more games that I want. Can someone possibly direct me as to where I can get the parts? Thanks!


----------



## apinbalwiz

apinbalwiz said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> Brand new to this forum. Have an Arcade Legends 2 machine that I would like to convert to Mame to get more games that I want. Can someone possibly direct me as to where I can get the parts? Thanks!


Anyone??? Barhoram can you help? Tried to PM you but too new to the forum. Can I e-mail you?


----------



## slcorrado

I have an AL1 that goes blank when I choose a game and press 1P. The screen freezes when I press 2P. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ScudDawg

I purchased this cabinet, and mine wont update from version 1. They have no clue how to fix the issue. I cannot add a single game to my cabinet. It has the 350 games it came with but that is it. Their Customer Service is not very knowledgeable to the issue, I am not alone with this problem, but they do not seem to care to help me out so far, (it has been a week so far).


----------



## Macondawg

*AL Legends Ultimate*



ScudDawg said:


> I purchased this cabinet, and mine wont update from version 1. They have no clue how to fix the issue. I cannot add a single game to my cabinet. It has the 350 games it came with but that is it. Their Customer Service is not very knowledgeable to the issue, I am not alone with this problem, but they do not seem to care to help me out so far, (it has been a week so far).


Have you looked at You Tube? There are several videos that show you how to do this. I have added about 150 games so far. Works great. Customer service has been responsive as well. Look at FaceBook - they have a group where someone from the company moderates and actually listens to issues and helps you resolve them


----------



## Paulie11

Hi everyone. I‘m new to this group. Just bought a new unit. Way too expensive but brings back great memories. 

One thing that drives me crazy though is the configuration of the controls for different games. Is there a way to change things for individual games?


----------



## Batman1964

Hello, I have an original Arcade Legends game. The monitor is dead, confirmed by two different tech guys. Are there any replacements out there? I cannot seem to locate them. Also, when the game is on and idle, I get an intermittent "scratching" noise coming out of the speakers? Any direction on where to get help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## johnnyquest1426

Go to Amusements plus, they have everything for arcade games.


----------



## WInslowsam

Batman1964 said:


> Hello, I have an original Arcade Legends game. The monitor is dead, confirmed by two different tech guys. Are there any replacements out there? I cannot seem to locate them. Also, when the game is on and idle, I get an intermittent "scratching" noise coming out of the speakers? Any direction on where to get help would be appreciated. Thank you.


Hello - I had the crackling sound to. I installed a new audio jack and it fixed the problem. No need to unsolder the original one, just add another.


----------



## TechGod4

I know I'm late to the discussion, but I just picked up a Chicago Gaming Ultimate Arcade and recently it would not boot up and after checking a few things, the IDE Hard Drive has died. I have another Hard Drive, as I work in IT for the last 20 years, but I do not have the original CD-Rom to re-install. I was searching Chicago Gaming website and could not find it for download or Purchase. Please tell me there is a way for me to re-install this. ANY help Please ?


----------



## Thalguy

TechGod4 said:


> I know I'm late to the discussion, but I just picked up a Chicago Gaming Ultimate Arcade and recently it would not boot up and after checking a few things, the IDE Hard Drive has died. I have another Hard Drive, as I work in IT for the last 20 years, but I do not have the original CD-Rom to re-install. I was searching Chicago Gaming website and could not find it for download or Purchase. Please tell me there is a way for me to re-install this. ANY help Please ?


Have you reached out to Chicago Gaming? Did you try and recover the HD?


----------



## TechGod4

I did, they are sending me the Recovery CD for about $12. I will give it a try. thank you


----------



## johnnyquest1426

I know this thread is 8 months old, but was curious if JAYBOB2 ever got his arcade legends working after the blue line situation? I recently had the same problem & was able to fix it.


----------

